# Wii #0592 - Super Smash Bros Brawl (USA)



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

^^wiirelease-0711^^

*We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned.*

*This is a Dual Layer release - you need to have a DL read/writer drive and a DL disc. More information on this release to be determined.*


----------



## laurenz (Mar 10, 2008)

I got nothing more to add.


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally, Im assuming this is DVD-9. Hopefully no issues with WiiKey =)

EDIT: Works fine on my wii with Memorex DVD+R DL disc's. Wiikey 1.9g, NTSC/U.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Hell yeah.


----------



## killer23d (Mar 10, 2008)

In a.b.games.wii has this: SSBB_USA_IGB, doesn't look like the usual release name by Wiizard.


----------



## krudos (Mar 10, 2008)

excellent!!


----------



## OsCatalepticos (Mar 10, 2008)

Finally!


----------



## NeoWoeN (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## fischju (Mar 10, 2008)

Woop.


----------



## Deadmon (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha great, now I can recovery my wiikey I guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Come on Wiikey team, need you guys to let me play my legit copy >_>


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 10, 2008)

killer23d said:
			
		

> In a.b.games.wii has this: SSBB_USA_IGB, doesn't look like the usual release name by Wiizard.




That isn't the same release.


----------



## Madaboeinie (Mar 10, 2008)

Great, been waiting for this one for ages. Now let's hope the error 001 removal with Trucha works just as well with the USA version as with the JAP version.


----------



## Talaria (Mar 10, 2008)

Yah, At least the server isn't getting Msql error or whatever it is. Game looks great as usual of Nintendo and hope to see some of you peoples online with me


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

It will be interesting to see how the new server runs with all these Smash Fags flooding in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll make sure to edit the release post with helpful information as soon as I get my hands on it.

Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 10, 2008)

Fake. 

Works on pal? 

Also would be interesting if it could be scrubbed...


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

about effing time


----------



## shadowboy (Mar 10, 2008)

Fux yes!
Gonna rip the vids so I can play without having to buy DL DVD!




Posted in epic topic


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> Fake.
> 
> Works on pal?
> 
> Also would be interesting if it could be scrubbed...



No, I assure you it's not fake. Would JPH do you like that? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The release was just pre'd - do you think someone has had the time to download the game and see if it works on their PAL console? *facepalm*

Besides, if you said it was a fake release - it wouldn't work on any Wii console on any region


----------



## robi (Mar 10, 2008)

It's a shame the real disc doesn't work on a Wiikey'd Wii...

I wonder how many people would have bought it if they could've played it.

At least Super Mario Galaxy didn't have that problem.


Oh well, the wait is over


----------



## gEist (Mar 10, 2008)

still not on newsgroups.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Mar 10, 2008)

w00t!!11!!
Does it work on PAL?
(jk)
Hope the new server will be up to the challenge ahead!


----------



## TheVirus (Mar 10, 2008)

gEist said:
			
		

> still not on newsgroups.



And won't be for hours.


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Mar 10, 2008)

gEist its been several MINUTES since it has pre'd. Not too many people have this yet. 

robi, it does suck that this game doesnt work with the wiikey. I still bought my copy but since i dont own an "magic" LG drive i have to wait for a release to play it. (wiikey team needs to get there act together fast!)


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 10, 2008)

What is Super Smash Bros?
























jk


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 10, 2008)

anybody have the filenames?


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

come on newsgroups!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 10, 2008)

Indy is already on newsgroup.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 10, 2008)

You do know this was just pre-d, wait like one hour, they have fast distro to upload.


----------



## thekid (Mar 10, 2008)

just started downloading it will be done in 3hrs


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 10, 2008)

SomeGuyGG said:
			
		

> killer23d said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will it still work though? As far as I can tell, it's the only one on HitNews... And does anyone know what the .exe is? Self-extractor maybe?


----------



## Tripp (Mar 10, 2008)

robi said:
			
		

> It's a shame the real disc doesn't work on a Wiikey'd Wii...
> 
> I wonder how many people would have bought it if they could've played it.
> 
> ...



cool it's out... 

I would have bought it if it would have worked with Wiikey.

I still can't get my head around how the orig don't work but a copy does.

oh well...


----------



## da_rula (Mar 10, 2008)

Woopedidoo! Finally  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This will sweeten my days until my pre-ordered copy arrives


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

thekid said:
			
		

> just started downloading it will be done in 3hrs



From where? And no, I don't want links. I just wanna know newsgroups/torrent or something else?


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 10, 2008)

gth44331 said:
			
		

> SomeGuyGG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That one isn't even 1/3rd of the way uploaded, no way to test it yet. A real scene release won't be self extracting.

wzrd-ssbb will most likely be the filename if previous WiiZard releases are to go by.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 10, 2008)

yeah, which group?


----------



## Deaths_Advocate (Mar 10, 2008)

gth44331 said:
			
		

> Will it still work though? As far as I can tell, it's the only one on HitNews... And does anyone know what the .exe is? Self-extractor maybe?



Its a indy release so all bets are off on whether or not it actually works (Scene Releases are a bit more "credible").  Wait a while, this one will show up there soon(as long as there is no nuke-age going on lol)


----------



## Sonto340 (Mar 10, 2008)

Christ, Finally.

Wonder what took them though? Ah well, nothing to do now but wait for it to pop up on Newsgroups


----------



## chronjohnson (Mar 10, 2008)

People need to tone down their whining about how they can't go out and pay 50 dollars to play a free game, Nintendo's not watching you and checking you off their hit list, you're just confusing people into thinking there's no fix.


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> yeah, which group?



The release group is WiiZARD.

Fact.

All the other Super Smash Bros Brawl releases are either fakes or "unofficial" dumps (wasn't pre'd).


----------



## [-BiG_W-] (Mar 10, 2008)

At last. Talk about slacking with this release!


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, but what I wanna know is how so many unofficial dumps got out before the scene? Or rather.. what took them so long?!


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 10, 2008)

Deaths_Advocate said:
			
		

> gth44331 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it looks to be a self-extracting RAR or something of the sort... Has the icon anyway...


----------



## DrKupo (Mar 10, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> thekid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's on a "private" torrent site, as you probably guessed.


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are probably numerous unofficial dumps that contain a different Wii ISO, virus, porn, etc.

What took them so long to dump it?

Well, if the size is 8gb - I'm sure that takes a while to dump 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






And you guys with the 'Finally!' post - you guys are ungrateful. You're not even paying for the game, and you're all lucky that you didn't have to go dish out 50 dollars like a lot of other folks. So be grateful for the folks who take the time to dump it for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides, it's been only been a day. You can't wait a fucking day for a game you're not even going to pay for?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 10, 2008)

Does this need the layer break?


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, that's where you're wrong! I bought the game! I have it sitting right here in front of me! lol I just can't play it on my.. POS wiikey. I'm grateful to those that dump it, and clearly angry at wiikey for not getting their act together.

I buy the games that are worth it and I choose to support - Mario Party, Strikers, Galaxy, RE4 and now Brawl are all part of my legit collection. =)


----------



## shineget (Mar 10, 2008)

just confirming that this obviously is a dl dump, it's 7.6gig. filename is wzrd-ssbb.
copy and pasted from nfo:

Super_Smash_Bros_Brawl_USA_Wii-WiiZARD

-          Game.....: Super Smash Bros: Brawl

-          Origin...: NTSC

-          Languages: ENG

-          Platform.: Wii                          

-          Files....: xx X 100MB

-          Released.: 09 Mar 2008                    

-          Gametype.: Fighting

-          Publisher: Nintendo of America

-          Link: http://www.tothegame.com/wii-5578-super-sm...ntendo-wii.html
________________________________________________________________________________
____________________
ASCII Done by...like you care
2oo7 all zie way! #55


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for that.

NFO added


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> No, I assure you it's not fake. Would JPH do you like that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loosen up, I was joking  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but seriously, is it possible to scrubb duel layer games?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I dont care how good this game is, its not worth a 8gig download


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a Wii ISO, I don't see why not.

I'll scrub it when I get it and make sure to post my results on the release post


----------



## Rei (Mar 10, 2008)

At last ! The long waited day has come ! Time to smash !


----------



## Railgun (Mar 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.
> 
> NFO added
> 
> ...



real nfo with ascii art XD

nice to see its out now, hope it works on pal.


----------



## bryanttttttta (Mar 10, 2008)

im a noob. 
so is this out ready to be dled, or it's still being uploaded. so confused about ppl saying it's "out"


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

@Railgun - Ah, OK. Thanks!
Fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What's a release topic without some screenshots?


----------



## tjas (Mar 10, 2008)

I foresee a Pirate flood!


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

bryanttttttta said:
			
		

> im a noob.
> so is this out ready to be dled, or it's still being uploaded. so confused about ppl saying it's "out"



It's pre'd, but I can't find it anywhere. I guess it's still filtering through the topsites.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 10, 2008)

JPH, you've been so on the ball with screenies lately, I was wondering if you were going to bother with this game since everyone has probably already seen hundreds of them.


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

This isn't brawl.

Oh, wait...


----------



## psykopat (Mar 10, 2008)

please please please.... multi 5 ! or at least french


----------



## MrMorden (Mar 10, 2008)

Now where's Mario Kart?


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 10, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> I dont care how good this game is, its not worth a 8gig download




Wait another couple of months and get the legit version when it comes to australia
Or
Get the hell off Gbatemp and stop complaining

those are your 2 options


----------



## jaxxster (Mar 10, 2008)

aparently revTT have it up there.


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

MrMorden said:
			
		

> Now where's Mario Kart?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got a free invite? =( I'm guessing blackcats probably has it too... but not a member there =(
Come on bitsoup!  hahaha sad.. i konw...


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 10, 2008)

I some questions about this game:
Can't some skilled programmer do the same thing with no more heroes and let it work on PAL consoles (with wiikey).
And what is the best DL media so far, I've seen Verbatim DVD DL+R many times, but is this the best DL media? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> I some questions about this game:
> Can't some skilled programmer do the same thing with no more heroes and let it work on PAL consoles (with wiikey).
> And what is the best DL media so far, I've seen Verbatim DVD DL+R many times, but is this the best DL media?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Most definitely Verbatim. Either that, or something made in Japan... which doesn't happen anymore.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> I some questions about this game:
> Can't some skilled programmer do the same thing with no more heroes and let it work on PAL consoles (with wiikey).
> And what is the best DL media so far, I've seen Verbatim DVD DL+R many times, but is this the best DL media?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I can pretty much guarantee that it will work on PAL as the JPN version does. I dont think that there is much of a deifference in media for DL disks. I got - ones because I saw them but + sould work as well.


----------



## berlinka (Mar 10, 2008)

Xcist said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most definitely NOT Verbatim. Their DL discs are shite.
I don't know what DL DVD's are best though, I have PLATINUM discs myself.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then another question:
If you say it works like this on my wii (wiikey).
How do I get this running then?


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not sure if this is what you asked for but you are able to DL backups on the wiikey but the original games.


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Xcist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still 100% with their DL's - so I have nothing to say to that. =)


----------



## Ralek (Mar 10, 2008)

Lloyd14 said:
			
		

> I some questions about this game:
> Can't some skilled programmer do the same thing with no more heroes and let it work on PAL consoles (with wiikey).
> And what is the best DL media so far, I've seen Verbatim DVD DL+R many times, but is this the best DL media?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



No More Heroes running just fine on PAL with Wiikey. Whats the problem ?


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 10, 2008)

NFO link broken


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ralek said:
			
		

> Lloyd14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mean the same thing they did with no more heroes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And then with SSBB.

And to Edgedancer:
No, i mean this iso and then burn it to DVD+R DL Verbatim, If that will work.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

As I had already said, the JPN game works so it is likely that it wont need the main.dol to be edited and can just be run by the region free capabilities of the wiikey.


----------



## Lloyd14 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah, but i have not used the update disk 1.2 or 1.3 i don't know which.
Do I need to reginfrii this iso?


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 10, 2008)

Meh...I bought the game, ripped the game...burned the game...works great...aside from a few nicks in the Subspace Emissary...it works great


----------



## kallekall (Mar 10, 2008)

Does it contain an update, and if, does it affect Trucha Signer?


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

kallekall said:
			
		

> Does it contain an update, and if, does it affect Trucha Signer?



I'm guessing it's the same as the Japanese version - it'll contain an update, and if you've got a PAL console you'll at least need to do either the 15% trick, or modify the update.inf file with Trucha Signer (see here).


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

You would need to have 1.9g firmware and use the setup disk 1.3 to activate the region free and thenyou just put the game in without reginfrii or anything


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 10, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> I dont care how good this game is, its not worth a 8gig download


Time to upgrade your internet connection? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At last the game's out...now it'll take approximately another 6-12 hours until the release is up on Usenet


----------



## bluebright (Mar 10, 2008)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple? You mean...eight months! HAHAHAHA...ah, oh dear...

Sorry to PAL users who aren't getting this copy. You can all come to my house and play it if you want.


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know about Usenet.. but I'm downing it rightttttttt now =)


----------



## berlinka (Mar 10, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> OzModChips said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hehehe, joker! oops! Australia!!!!???!!!! (I thought you were from New Zealand)


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2008)

If he pay's the tickets and the hotel, sure why not go to Australia


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, I've got it. I only have one dual layer disc though. Can someone tell me what to do to it before I burn it to make it work on PAL?


----------



## berlinka (Mar 10, 2008)

DjoeNtje said:
			
		

> If he pay's the tickets and the hotel, sure why not go to New Zealand



I thought it was NZ. But luckily it's Australia....phew. See you tommorow.


----------



## albob (Mar 10, 2008)

is there any way to use a JAP savegame with this OR to extract English language from USA ISO and put it onto my JAP ISO?


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2008)

Same deal for Australia


----------



## Kamakazie (Mar 10, 2008)

I just wish I could play the version I purchased without having to jump through hoops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cmooooon wiikey firmware update! (yeah right)


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 10, 2008)

Posting in epic thread.
What's the deal with the D2Key/D2Pro?
I didn't get a straight answer about the Japanese version.


----------



## MrKuenning (Mar 10, 2008)

The dark feline of the "dot net" world has the desired fight!


----------



## warfare (Mar 10, 2008)

works on Argon without problems


----------



## Smack (Mar 10, 2008)

MrKuenning said:
			
		

> The dark feline of the "dot net" world has the desired fight!


lol that wily cat.

Does this need a specific layer break?  I am seeing some people report that you need to set the layer break to 2084960, is this true?


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

MrKuenning said:
			
		

> The dark feline of the "dot net" world has the desired fight!


Yeah, but it's always pretty slow compared to some other places.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 10, 2008)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> Wait another couple of months and get the legit version when it comes to australia
> Or
> Get the hell off Gbatemp and stop complaining
> 
> ...


time to shut the hell up?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , theres better things to waste money on than a faster internet connection. Its not every day you have to download brawl.


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Jaejae said:
			
		

> Posting in epic thread.
> What's the deal with the D2Key/D2Pro?
> I didn't get a straight answer about the Japanese version.



I'm hoping it's no news is good news.


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 10, 2008)

Can someone please explain to me how Newsgroups works?

Do I pay a certain amount monthly and get fast download speeds for games and such?

And OzModChips is a great site.


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone with a PAL machine who gets this let me know if it works with WuM 0.8?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

MrKuenning said:
			
		

> The dark feline of the "dot net" world has the desired fight!



Would be nice if signups were open


----------



## Xcist (Mar 10, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> MrKuenning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i cry every night for the same reason...


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Can someone please explain to me how Newsgroups works?
> 
> Do I pay a certain amount monthly and get fast download speeds for games and such?
> 
> And OzModChips is a great site.



Ok, the deal with newsgroups goes a little like this:

1. You sign up with a binary usenet provider like Supernews or Giganews, usually for about $10-15 a month depending on how much data you want to download
2. Set it up in a binary newsreader (Newsleecher is good under Windows)
3. Find what you want to download with a binary search site, Google knows of plenty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Download a NZB file (which is much like a torrent file, just tells the news reader where to get the data)
4. Load the NZB in your newsreader and let it run
5. Profit!!

You can also find files without using a NZB reader, but it's a little more difficult.

Edit: also no problems with ozmodchips here.. my D2CKey is still running like a charm


----------



## MrKuenning (Mar 10, 2008)

I was lucky  and found them open after trying every day for hald a year.

My internet is only 768kbs so I can easily max out at 85KB.

Takes about a day for a 4gb DVD.


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok thanks for explaining.

So what site should I go to that has the cheapest prices? Im a newbie ehre and only found out about Newsgroups.. well like an hour ago.

After I sign up, care to link me to where to go next? Im not as smart as you people when it comes to downloading games super fast. I just buy my Wii games from a pirater (if thats what they're called) for a few dollars. Heh.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 10, 2008)

berlinka said:
			
		

> DjoeNtje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay. are you going to sleep over? your going to get the couch then.


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Ok thanks for explaining.
> 
> So what site should I go to that has the cheapest prices? Im a newbie ehre and only found out about Newsgroups.. well like an hour ago.
> 
> After I sign up, care to link me to where to go next? Im not as smart as you people when it comes to downloading games super fast. I just buy my Wii games from a pirater (if thats what they're called) for a few dollars. Heh.



I'm not sure where the cheapest prices are - my ISP (Internode) provides a binary usenet server for free 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After you find one, grab a newsreader (you can get a trial of Newsleecher here). Then just google for a binary usenet search engine. I can tell you now though Brawl won't come up on any of them yet. (Well, not the Wiizard release at least - the IGB one is showing up for me, but it sounds way too fishy...)


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 10, 2008)

That seems a little complicated. Thanks for explaining but I think Ill just stick to buying Wii Games for 6 bucks. If you do the math, me downloading so many GBs costs more then 6 bucks anyway on my monthly usage fee.

Heh.


----------



## OzModChips (Mar 10, 2008)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> ozmodchips? I got an R4 from there and the service was crap!!!... It took a month for it to finally come!.. Being currently out of stock may have had somthing to do with it, but its the principle!



So ordering a out of stock item  (an item on pre-order status) means you get it right away? Sounds like you are a bit of a pleb.

You actually sound like one of those customers that write order comments like 'PLEASE SEND ASAP I NEED THIS RIGHT NOW!!!', and then choose the cheapest and slowest postal option because your single mum is paying for it and spent most of her money at the pub trying to find a guy that will ignore the cigarette burns  all over her body, and just love her for 'who I am'

A bit over the top, but we don't like to be rubbished


----------



## The Dementor (Mar 10, 2008)

Slightly off topic but www.Hitnews.eu offer 1 months newsgroup access for 6.50 euros with no d/l limit and 100 day retention. Been using them for a bout 6 months now and no problems.


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 10, 2008)

Slightly off topic
Would the Wii Freeloader work on an chipped Wii with Wiikey? So that I could run the retail SSB USA?


----------



## Alfangus (Mar 10, 2008)

ETA: 5y 223d

w00t!


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 10, 2008)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that was AWESOME. Sounds like the sort of thing I would say IRL.
That is worth at least 50 points.


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 10, 2008)

Ownage right there.

Off topicness: Mario Kart pl0x. 

I'ma play as Link when I finally manage to get Brawl x.x

Oh and why does Azuaras (sp) have the Infinity symbol when I tried downloading it via a torrent earlier? Some people wont live that long.


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Tragedies said:
			
		

> Oh and why does Azuaras (sp) have the Infinity symbol when I tried downloading it via a torrent earlier? Some people wont live that long.



I think that it means it's not downloading at all.


----------



## Tragedies (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats always good news >_>


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 10, 2008)

can anyone confirm if this works on wiinja deluxe?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 10, 2008)

we already got 8 pages
and not a single one played the game ;p


----------



## tomqman (Mar 10, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> we already got 8 pages
> and not a single one played the game ;p


yer thats a good point lol


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> we already got 8 pages
> and not a single one played the game ;p


Change your forum settings. I've only got 4 pages.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

what layerbreak you use for burn this ISO ??..thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: 

For those that have make the update on the version jap the update is obliged with the version us ?


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2008)

OzModChips said:
			
		

> MADKATZ99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't ever change  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hold OzModChips in high regards, it's a great store (I am Australian myself though, bias, bias! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## bouzeu (Mar 10, 2008)

does the jap save works on the USA game?


----------



## ecdsds (Mar 10, 2008)

It never does


----------



## adiabatic (Mar 10, 2008)

should get this game in 150 minutes. Running a D2PRO on a PAL Wii in Australia. Will let you know how it goes then.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

adiabatic said:
			
		

> should get this game in 150 minutes. Running a D2PRO on a PAL Wii in Australia. Will let you know how it goes then.




what layerbreak you use ?


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

I can say that Super Smash Brothers Brawl is confirmed working on PAL machines. I know that most will not trust me but it came from a reliable source from a site that is not allowed on this forum.

This is what he said.
Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD.

I now I am excited as hell.


----------



## adiabatic (Mar 10, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I can say that Super Smash Brothers Brawl is confirmed working on PAL machines. I know that most will not trust me but it came from a reliable source from a site that is not allowed on this forum.
> 
> This is what he said.
> Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD.
> ...



Thanks for the info Edgedancer, will do that when I get mine. Will let you guys know how i go

BTW do you need to brickblock, regionfrii etc?

Cheers


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Cool, I'll give that a shot. 

Should I run WiiBrickBlocker and RegionFrii on it first?

*EDIT: *Heh, beaten to it


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

He has just added something else to the post.

use lastest version of brickblocker: http://wbb.rockman18.com/?page=home&ln=en

He also runs a wiikey so it patches region free on the fly.


----------



## m0menti (Mar 10, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> I can say that Super Smash Brothers Brawl is confirmed working on PAL machines. I know that most will not trust me but it came from a reliable source from a site that is not allowed on this forum.
> 
> This is what he said.
> Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD.
> ...



Oh my god oh my god oh my god oh my god!


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Regionfrii'ing the ISO can't hurt, I'd do it anyway. Only run Brickblocker if you don't have the IOS updates (see this thread).


----------



## logicstorm (Mar 10, 2008)

hey guys is it easy to remove the error 101 with trucha signer?


----------



## adiabatic (Mar 10, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> Regionfrii'ing the ISO can't hurt, I'd do it anyway. Only run Brickblocker if you don't have the IOS updates (see this thread).



Yeah I haven't bothered doing that IOS thing. Mostly because I never got the jap version


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

Could someone please explain the spesific steps to running this on a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9 FW 3.1E? I have the latest version of the WiiBrickBlocker and my Region Override is on so I don't need to use Region Free.

Thanks alot!


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

so anyone already tested on PAL Console ??
cant find any post
i still have to wait an hour to test it myself :/


----------



## Seraph (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone know if the file sizes work out with replacing the English voices with the JPN ones?  I'll find out myself later but it would be nice if someone happens to already know the answer.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> Could someone please explain the spesific steps to running this on a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9 FW 3.1E? I have the latest version of the WiiBrickBlocker and my Region Override is on so I don't need to use Region Free.
> 
> Thanks alot!
> 
> ...



I have already said that this is working on PAL. I know that I only have one source but I truly believe him. Just follow the instructions that I posted.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Mar 10, 2008)

Shovelware!

I would rather like to have a new Data Design game!


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh, so with that method, I will end up with double channels? Maybe I will try out the trucha stuff, but I dunno if I CBF...


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 10, 2008)

KroBa said:
			
		

> Oh, so with that method, I will end up with double channels? Maybe I will try out the trucha stuff, but I dunno if I CBF...



You still need the update as it allows that game to run but I believe that the Metroid trick works fine on the game. I on the other hand already have them from Corruptions so it doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## NoNameFace (Mar 10, 2008)

someone is uploading it to ABTT.


----------



## lachinay (Mar 10, 2008)

just wait for someone to post the ppf to patch the original ISO. I'm lazy I know... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





PS it would be great if somebody managed to "undub" the release, ie put the japanese voiceovers in. That would rock. I don't think we can do that with our current technology (trucha) though... the file size will never match!


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

bigreus said:
			
		

> someone is uploading it to ABTT.


Ahh... the movie of Tom Hanks... The Terminal... great movie... see it on jewsnet!
wzrd-ssbb

Thnx!


----------



## shane1972 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,

So if i have a pal wii with wiikey 1.9g and use the very latest wii brick blocker will it work ok as i really dont want double channels?
I have done the mp3 trick and that worked ok will it work ok with ssbb?

Cheers Shane


----------



## MasteryodaX (Mar 10, 2008)

bigreus said:
			
		

> someone is uploading it to ABTT.


----------



## maximus7654 (Mar 10, 2008)

if u want, PM me for rapidshare links


----------



## Seraph (Mar 10, 2008)

lachinay said:
			
		

> just wait for someone to post the ppf to patch the original ISO. I'm lazy I know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The files can be equal or smaller for replacing to work.  Which I will see if it works or not when I get a hold of the files...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

finally, it's here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm going to start downloading when it finishes uploading on usenet


----------



## LordWill072284 (Mar 10, 2008)

yeh gettin this off revott, gonna be done in 3 hrs 45 mins. hopefully works, just bought some fujifilm DL dvds (had them for the 360) and dual layer offset is already set, so just waitin to finish, will confirm of works/doesn't work

NTSC Wii 3.2U
Wiinja Deluxe Update 4
Win Vista Imgburn 2.3.2.0
FujiFilm DL @ 2.4x 

Hopefully Someone will report back that wiinja's are fine *crosses fingers*


----------



## TheStump (Mar 10, 2008)

what is this game about?


----------



## bluebright (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> finally, it's here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, ok. Does anyone know the progress on this?


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Really? I'm still not seeing it on usenet.. grabbed the latest headers and all I can see is the IGB release.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 10, 2008)

How do i get access to usenet for free?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

for remove the update for smash brawl i have not understand the tuto,  Somebody PM me for explain..thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4. Now Right click the __update.inf again and choose REPLACE. Within the prompt, navigate to where you saved ProphSSBB.inf and select it.


i not understand this chapter  4  for the method?


----------



## raisin (Mar 10, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is now complete and can be "obtained" from a.b.tt


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 10, 2008)

Great, got it on the tracker that has deep roots ^^


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Can I use Prophet's inf file from the JAP fix?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> Yeah, ok. Does anyone know the progress on this?



it's 99% complete now.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Mar 10, 2008)

PLEASE tell me where I can get a usenet account


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 10, 2008)

www.hitnews.eu
3 days free trial
Just choose "offline payment"


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

ItsMetaKnight said:
			
		

> How do i get access to usenet for free?



you can't, you have to cough up dough.


----------



## Upperleft (Mar 10, 2008)

231 User(s) are reading this topic (130 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
^ OMG 

been waiting for this
oh wait .. i'm getting the original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





D


----------



## aj2703 (Mar 10, 2008)

jaxxster said:
			
		

> aparently revTT have it up there.




I can confirm they do.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> Really? I'm still not seeing it on usenet.. grabbed the latest headers and all I can see is the IGB release.



wzrd-ssbb


----------



## benshi (Mar 10, 2008)

If I already have dual channels from MP3, this won't give me 2 more will it? so no need for brickblocker etc?


----------



## bouzeu (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> Shiranui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



=.=... I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9 FW 3.1E.... I wrote that....

So... In order to get this to work on PAL all I have to do is this? - 

Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD. And wait for the update to finish(I don't care about the dual channels)???

No BrickBlocker?


----------



## Vulpix (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> piepants said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damnit, I don't see it on easynews yet either...


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

oh yeah! downloding now


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 10, 2008)

This is strange. Why isn't a flood of users posting ITT like with Galaxy?


----------



## Sperenvanger (Mar 10, 2008)

Because with Galaxy there were issues with Modchips. Right now ppl are playing Brawl or figuring out how to backup/download/burn it.


----------



## pipesfranco (Mar 10, 2008)

so is someone gonna make the signer trick so no dupliacte channels like the J version?


----------



## mantorras (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm still d'ling the afterdawn release, lol. 33% damnit!

I'd download the scene one if only i could find rapidshare links to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 torrents are damn slow.





			
				pipesfranco said:
			
		

> so is someone gonna make the signer trick so no dupliacte channels like the J version?


Please, do tell more about said trick.


----------



## logical-dude (Mar 10, 2008)

Almost up in abtt


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

mantorras said:
			
		

> I'm still d'ling the afterdawn release, lol. 33% damnit!
> 
> I'd download the scene one if only i could find rapidshare links to it
> 
> ...



i will have the game in less than 5 hours LOL i just love usenet for that reason.


----------



## Hardys (Mar 10, 2008)

mantorras said:
			
		

> I'm still d'ling the afterdawn release, lol. 33% damnit!
> 
> I'd download the scene one if only i could find rapidshare links to it
> 
> ...


Aks " maximus7654" for RS links


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 10, 2008)

What are the chances that we'll see a tutorial on how to circumvent the update (for PAL users) as early as...today?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

logical-dude said:
			
		

> Almost up in abtt



it's not almost up it's 100% complete, i'm downloading now.


----------



## PabloAM (Mar 10, 2008)

This version is MULTI5?

Have SSBB USA Spanish?

Thanks


----------



## Mirato (Mar 10, 2008)

Indeed! 3 day free trial ftw! ^_________^. Should be done 3 hours 45 mins. How fast is yours downloading jalaneme?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> What are the chances that we'll see a tutorial on how to circumvent the update (for PAL users) as early as...today?



check out this topic, instructions are quite simple really
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76736


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah yes, The Terminal is indeed a fine movie. I can't believe it took me that long to realise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do see it now. A friend offered me a ScT invite in the meantime though, so that's quite happily putting along at 360kb/s (the limit of my connection). I shall be brawling tomorrow if all goes well with the PAL console and D2CKey!


----------



## LordWill072284 (Mar 10, 2008)

i can understand some torrents are slow, i.e public sites, but on private, i'm gettin ssbb @ 719kb...done in 2 hrs 16 mins (as of now) far faster then public if thats what you meant by torrents=slow


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm downing it now with 1mb/s... should have it within 70 minutes from now.

PAL Wii 3.2E, Wiikey 1.9. Planning to RegionFrii it and use the newest Brickblocker 1.3R2 and burn using ImgBurn at 2x with the Layer Break edit. Will that be a good plan?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Mirato said:
			
		

> Indeed! 3 day free trial ftw! ^_________^. Should be done 3 hours 45 mins. How fast is yours downloading jalaneme?



4mb, depending on my network i might get traffic shaped to half speed so it may be a bit longer.


----------



## gixxermenace (Mar 10, 2008)

no sign of this on ngindex


----------



## logical-dude (Mar 10, 2008)

sorry jalaneme i didn't recheck the group 

d/ling now


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.

To remove the 001 Drive Check Error in SSBB US extract the main.dol file from partition 2 and edit the following value in a hex editor :

0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

gixxermenace said:
			
		

> no sign of this on ngindex



Searching for wzrd-ssbb? It's coming up on binsearch in abtt, says it's 100% complete and everything.


----------



## Mirato (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.
> 
> To remove the 001 Drive Check Error in SSBB US extract the main.dol file from partition 2 and edit the following value in a hex editor :
> 
> 0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04



Is this is a must? Or can i just burn the game without editing anything and still hav it work ? Just wondering, as im not too familiar with the trucha yet.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mirato said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has to be done by people who where unable to get the last wiikey update to play SMG , if SMG plays on your Wii then this is not needed


----------



## Vater Unser (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, didn't know this also works with the US version


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Nvm


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It should, but use Bailli's patcher or hand-edit the update.inf file rather than using the one posted in the thread just to be safe.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> jalaneme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep its looking like it will work on the US version as well, its the same inf file as the JPN version, just with a few differences like dates etc


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> This has to be done by people who where unable to get the last wiikey update to play SMG , if SMG plays on your Wii then this is not needed
> 
> i see, so i do not need this then as smg works fine on my Wii
> 
> ...



where is this patcher you are talking about? also i don't see why there should be any problems with the file provided in that topic?

i'm still wondering if the us version will work in 480p when patched with that video changer program, has anyone atempted to patch the iso with 480p PAL yet?


----------



## MasteryodaX (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.
> 
> To remove the 001 Drive Check Error in SSBB US extract the main.dol file from partition 2 and edit the following value in a hex editor :
> 
> 0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04


thanks  for saving me a dl disk


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

so anyone working on or already having a ppf patch?
that would be great


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> where is this patcher you are talking about? also i don't see why there should be any problems with the file provided in that topic?
> 
> i'm still wondering if the us version will work in 480p when patched with that video changer program, has anyone atempted to patch the iso with 480p PAL yet?



The patcher is on page 2 or 3 of the topic. (edit: here)

The inf file provided there may be fine. I just prefer to use caution myself when it's dealing with the firmware.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, as long as you got the required chip update to be able to play the backup of SMG then the Drive Check Error fix is not needed..

Prophets inf file to stop the US update on a PAL Console will work

The are only 2 video modes available in the US version they are NTSC Interlaced 480I and NTSC Progressive 480P so a video mode change might not be need by PAL users but it wouldnt hurt to change these to PAL60 Interlaced 480I and PAL60 Progressive 480P


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 10, 2008)

does US brawl contain any updates?


----------



## LOTG (Mar 10, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> does US brawl contain any updates?



READ FFS! The anwser is in the post above yours and in atleast 20 other places in this thread!


----------



## Renegade_R (Mar 10, 2008)

So...the release is now out....why does life surrounding this game suddenly feel empty again.  I guess it was hype.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> So...the release is now out....why does life surrounding this game suddenly feel empty again.  I guess it was hype.


No. The hype is now on getting the release working on your Wii!!! A whoooole different story....


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Just started downloading, in 3,5 hours I'll be playing Brawl!

Finally!


----------



## phunk (Mar 10, 2008)

its now on a.b.the.terminal - heres the NZB, as quite a few peeps been asking ;-)

(cant attach to post, so have upped to rapidshare - wzrd-ssbb_nzb (zipped)


Edit: doh - didnt look at last few page. looks others have already mentioned its on a.b.t.t - sorry for repeating the info!


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Just started downloading, in 3,5 hours I'll be playing Brawl!


Ok great! So then we know how to burn it!?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry i not understand this for remove the update smash brawl :

4. Now Right click the __update.inf again and choose REPLACE. Within the prompt, navigate to where you saved ProphSSBB.inf and select it.


if i understand well , with trucha  i choose replace the file ProphSSBB.inf in the same folder of __update.inf its this?


And the game make no update?

thx


----------



## etkelley (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, I've read through several pages and I'm still confused. I have an NTSC Wii, Wiikey 1.9g, that I've played JAP Brawl on, so I have the firmware that came with JAP Brawl. Will I be able to play this release without doing anything weird? Does the ISO need to be patched or something?

Also, people seem to be talking about two different releases. What's going on with that?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> The patcher is on page 2 or 3 of the topic. (edit: here)
> 
> The inf file provided there may be fine. I just prefer to use caution myself when it's dealing with the firmware.
> 
> ...



yeah i see no reason why it should not work, if it didn't work all the people who are using it for the japanese version would have bricked Wiis 

the reason why i asked about the 480p pal display mode is i read that when someone changed the display mode on the japanese version the screen went all funny with graphical glitches and errors and stuff, that's why i will wait and see if anyone else has experienced the same problem with the usa release, if not i will just stick with 480i


----------



## jpxdude (Mar 10, 2008)

Mentioned much earlier in the thread...

Can someone please try WuM 0.8 to replace the update for PAL machines, and let us know if this works?

Also, does anyone know if there is a PPF patch that exists to remove/replace/patch the update?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2008)

etkelley said:
			
		

> Ok, I've read through several pages and I'm still confused. I have an NTSC Wii, Wiikey 1.9g, that I've played JAP Brawl on, so I have the firmware that came with JAP Brawl. Will I be able to play this release without doing anything weird? Does the ISO need to be patched or something?
> 
> Also, people seem to be talking about two different releases. What's going on with that?



You've got an NTSC Wii, what are you worried about? Even if this release of brawl updates your Wii, that's a good thing...It's only PAL users who need to watch out.

For you, just burn and play.


----------



## Matr!XER (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii 3.2E with WiiFree 2.45. 
I replaced update.inf and main.dol and also used regionfrii on this iso. Should I set up layer break in imgburn to be extra sure or it may only hurt? tia.


----------



## pnut (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi guys, so I am Dling this now.  so if I never tried running the JAP version, and I have Wikey 1.9G running and SMG works fine, I shouldn't have to do anything to the ISO, correct?  Thank youin advance.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> Sorry i not understand this for remove the update smash brawl :
> 
> 4. Now Right click the __update.inf again and choose REPLACE. Within the prompt, navigate to where you saved ProphSSBB.inf and select it.
> 
> ...




For best results you are best off extracting the file you want to replace first, so for example, extract the update.inf file from the iso to somewhere on your hard drive and then choose replace and select Prophets inf file.....sign both partitions just to be sure..

Make any other changes needed for your system setup e.g the 001 error fix or video mode fixes then sign and close the iso....

Download and startup IMGBURN, import the iso  , click on Tools / Settings / Write / Layer Break / User specified and change that to 2084960 , then save and close the settings

Change the burn speed to x1 and leave your pc alone to burn for 50 mins or so......


----------



## etkelley (Mar 10, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> etkelley said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, that's just what I wanted to hear so I could be safe.


----------



## superkris (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a NTSC console with Wiikey.

I only have a dial-up connection but I do have a LG-drive to dump my games (that I rent).

Can I dump SSBB using rawdump?
I saw a 2.1 version of rawdump, do I need that version?

Then I just need to burn it on a DL dvd?

Am I right?
Thanks


----------



## Magus (Mar 10, 2008)

so if i want to play this on a D5 with hacked movie,double channels removed,etc i have to wait for the single layer dump and get the trucha signer too right


----------



## MasteryodaX (Mar 10, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> I have a NTSC console with Wiikey.
> 
> I only have a dial-up connection but I do have a LG-drive to dump my games (that I rent).
> 
> ...


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Magus said:
			
		

> so if i want to play this on a D5 with hacked movie,double channels removed,etc i have to wait for the single layer dump and get the trucha signer too right



Right


----------



## burntoutashes (Mar 10, 2008)

it's on rapidshare


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Who has this release allready up and running on his Wii? Please post your experiences. I'm ready to burn it for my PAL Wii with Wiikey. Wish me luck.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Good luck Viictoriio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , i know of 2 people who are playing this now on PAL consoles after a few tweaks, so as long as you have fixed anything that needs fixing in the iso for your setup you should be fine and playing Brawl in about 50 mins or so


----------



## ben_r_ (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone tested this on the D2CKey?


----------



## superkris (Mar 10, 2008)

MasteryodaX said:
			
		

> superkris said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little more precise answer would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Opium (Mar 10, 2008)

superkris said:
			
		

> MasteryodaX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rawdump won't dump it I don't think. Use this dumper instead with your LG drive. Then burn and play. Remember only certain LG drives will let you dump the game.


----------



## grant666uk (Mar 10, 2008)

ben_r_ said:
			
		

> Anyone tested this on the D2CKey?




I would also like to know this.

Thanks


----------



## Akion (Mar 10, 2008)

PabloAM said:
			
		

> This version is MULTI5?
> 
> Have SSBB USA Spanish?
> 
> Thanks



I don't know yet. But I hope so.

I got the JAP version, then this version is unnecessary to me whether don't contain spanish language.


----------



## renes (Mar 10, 2008)

I am downloading this game now, and i was thinking.... Is there a way for me to use my old save (the JAP one) with this game, or i have to play everything again??? Like change the name of the save or use someprogram?
Thanks


----------



## ganons (Mar 10, 2008)

I done 15% trick with jap version so can i brickblock this, and will it play?


----------



## KTroopA (Mar 10, 2008)

LOTG said:
			
		

> KTroopA said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice. question.. did you miss your protein shake this morning?


----------



## rodak (Mar 10, 2008)

renes said:
			
		

> I am downloading this game now, and i was thinking.... Is there a way for me to use my old save (the JAP one) with this game, or i have to play everything again??? Like change the name of the save or use someprogram?
> Thanks



You have to play everything again or keep playing the JAP version


----------



## visualise-this (Mar 10, 2008)

So with this, do i do the update or do i stop at 15%, im new too this.


----------



## maxpouliot (Mar 10, 2008)

How much time to dump the game with friidump? What exactly are Team Winja's burning direcions?


----------



## eternity575 (Mar 10, 2008)

at LAST this shitty game is released and people will STOP waiting for it replying with "not brawl" msgs all the time.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

One last question:

So I patch the update.inf and replace it with Trucha...
Then I run regionfrii.
Then I burn with imgburn with layer break edit.

So, for my 1.9g Wiikey 3.2E Wii, I don't need brickblocker 1.3R2? This is safe to update now as it is and without dual channels?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i replace the update.inf file extracted on my hard drive by Prophets inf file?


----------



## hmbn (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it possible to use Prophet's modified .INF from the japanese SSBB in this version? Recommended burning speed on Verbatim Singapore is 2.4x right? Thanks.


----------



## 754boy (Mar 10, 2008)

eternity575 said:
			
		

> at LAST this shitty game is released and people will STOP waiting for it replying with "not brawl" msgs all the time.



Agreed.....although the game is FAR from being shitty, now the whiners can be preoccupied with it lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, at least until the release date for Mario Kart Wii gets close


----------



## Salamantis (Mar 10, 2008)

visualise-this said:
			
		

> So with this, do i do the update or do i stop at 15%, im new too this.



If you have a NTSC Wii, do the update completely. If not, remove the update from the disc.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> One last question:
> 
> So I patch the update.inf and replace it with Trucha...
> Then I run regionfrii.
> ...



To remove the updates you now have 2 choices , brickblocker which will remove the entrire update part of the iso and replace it will a whole lot of nothing or you can now use Prophets inf file which empties the actual update out of the wad files...

Since a few game dont run after brickblocker has been used i prefare to us the replacement inf file but i have read that people have got it working after using brickblocker so the choice is yours....either way you wont get duplicate channels on your Wii


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> One last question:
> 
> So I patch the update.inf and replace it with Trucha...
> Then I run regionfrii.
> ...




You can run regionfrii, you don't have to. It should work. What DVD's will you be using?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gjac1 it is possible i can use WiiUpdatePatcher02???


----------



## SpaceJump (Mar 10, 2008)

If I already have dual channels from the US-Version of Metroid prime 3, will this get me another two channels after I let it update?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I havent tried the update patcher BUT if it worked for the JPN release then in theory it should work for the US release seeing as the update.inf files are the same


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> If I already have dual channels from the US-Version of Metroid prime 3, will this get me another two channels after I let it update?



Nope


----------



## LOTG (Mar 10, 2008)

KTroopA said:
			
		

> LOTG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't take protein shakes, they mess me up even worse. But I DO READ before I post.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gjac1 and i see when the inf is patched with WiiUpdatePatcher02 the update is not removed? because de the nfo say this : Insert the game and let it update completely.the update is always here?


???


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 10, 2008)

So.. any comments about the game!?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy , it will say that it is updating and go through the update procedure but because the file has been patched it wont actually be updating anything, but your game will think it has


----------



## KroBa (Mar 10, 2008)

Just played it for a bit more than an hour. I forgot to use the layer break. It didn't show any video at 60Hz but I changed my Wii to 50Hz and it ran fine. Hooray for PAL.

I used Prophet's inf file to resign the ISO. 3.2E with WiiKey 1.9g


----------



## adiabatic (Mar 10, 2008)

OK I HAVE IT WORKING FOR A PAL WII WITH D2PRO!!!!!! THIS IS MY STORY

1. GOT THE GAME
2. WII BRICK BLOCKED
3. REGION FRII'd
Burned with Verbatim DVD+R DL at 4x with ImgBurn and that custom Layerbreak #
4. Inserted
5. Black Screen after start

Second Attempt
1. Got the game
2. Followed the Trucha Signer Instructions available on this site
Burned with Verbatim DVD+R DL at 4x with ImgBurn and that custom Layerbreak #
3. Inserted
4. Wii told me it needed to update
5. Updated to 100%
6. WORKING WOOT!


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm using a WiiKey. Do I have to specify a layerbreak in ImgBurn before burning the ISO?


----------



## PabloAM (Mar 10, 2008)

KroBa said:
			
		

> Just played it for a bit more than an hour. I forgot to use the layer break. It didn't show any video at 60Hz but I changed my Wii to 50Hz and it ran fine. Hooray for PAL.
> 
> I used Prophet's inf file to resign the ISO. 3.2E with WiiKey 1.9g



Can you change the languaje of your console for spanish?

And tell me if SSBB have spanish?

Thanks


----------



## ReflEz (Mar 10, 2008)

Works on my pal Argon used the wiiupdatepatcher and trucha signer and use regionfrii and video mode changer. I updated and then it runs fine


----------



## Redsquirrel (Mar 10, 2008)

adiabatic said:
			
		

> OK I HAVE IT WORKING FOR A PAL WII WITH D2PRO!!!!!! THIS IS MY STORY
> 
> 1. GOT THE GAME
> 2. WII BRICK BLOCKED
> ...



I think the reason why it didnt work was because you used brickblocker.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> dydy , it will say that it is updating and go through the update procedure but because the file has been patched it wont actually be updating anything, but your game will think it has




OK gjac1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  this persuades the game  is updated is this? and no risk if if make the complete update no duplicate channel ?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

ReflEz said:
			
		

> Works on my pal Argon used the wiiupdatepatcher and trucha signer and use regionfrii and video mode changer. I updated and then it runs fine




Did you set all the video modes to PAL60 Interlaced 480I or 3 different PAL modes ??

I ask because mine where all set to PAL60 Interlaced 480I and its playing now with no problems at all


----------



## ben_r_ (Mar 10, 2008)

*AGAIN:*

Anyone tested this on a D2CKey and if so any problems or anything special have to be done to get it working?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like a few people and myself have already said, your console will tell you that the update is complete but no actual update took place


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

It is a fictitious ( no real )  update then?..also no risk double channel?


----------



## Embarko (Mar 10, 2008)

can someone tell me how to use newsgroups? (i got the 3 day trial from hitnews.eu and i got GrabIt! but i dont know what to do now! thanks for ur help guys...i  really wanna play today!)


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> Ok also no risk ?



Follow the instructions i gave you and no risk


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm trying to burn on a Verbatim DVD-R DL... Imgburn sais:
Cannot set the layer break position when burning on DVD-R DL media.

Now what? Continue anyway or...?


----------



## Inpression (Mar 10, 2008)

Do I have to rename ProphSSBB.inf to update.inf, or does it happen automatically?


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> I'm trying to burn on a Verbatim DVD-R DL... Imgburn sais:
> Cannot set the layer break position when burning on DVD-R DL media.
> 
> Now what? Continue anyway or...?Continue. It might just work.
> ...


 It happens automatically


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok gjac1 I can so use this patcher WiiUpdatePatcher02 its a good method ?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> I'm trying to burn on a Verbatim DVD-R DL... Imgburn sais:
> Cannot set the layer break position when burning on DVD-R DL media.
> 
> Now what? Continue anyway or...?



Have you set the layer break to 2084960 ??


----------



## Dingler (Mar 10, 2008)

this isn't Mario Kart Wii


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you've taken all of the bits of the update out then how does it remember that it's been 'updated'?

I guess its early days, but what happens with this rogue code that's being installed to the system, and can nintendo block it/future updates?

Also, if i've got a PAL console which has been fully updated to 3.2 then had the full SSSB japan update installed on it (rather than 15%) will i need to run an update again?  Will this give me triple duplicate channels if the disk doesn't have the update removed?  Or can i just use brickblocker to get rid of the update because the code has already been installed in the japanese version?


----------



## leocamilo (Mar 10, 2008)

So, has anyone managed to exchange the japanese language files with the english ones in the japanese version, so you can play the american game and still use your old save? If yes, please tell us how 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry if this has already been posted, but I dont wanna look all over those pages again. If that`s the case please just post the link to the post.
Cheers


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Or could imgburns' problem be that I wanted to burn at 2.4 speed... it seems he's burning at 4x right now...
In 20 minuten I'll know if it works...

Yes I set the layer break position gjac1 but I don't know if imgburn it writing it properly now... we'll see.


----------



## zaneiken (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> I'm trying to burn on a Verbatim DVD-R DL... Imgburn sais:
> Cannot set the layer break position when burning on DVD-R DL media.
> 
> Now what? Continue anyway or...?



DVD-R DL has a fixed layer-change point, regardless of the content being burned to the disc.  Use DVD+R DL instead.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Rhythmic said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "check" that is used to tell your console that an update has been made is still installed but its just that, a check and nothing else, and as for future updates that block the use of these kinds of tricks well that we dont know, i guess at the moment its a risk people are willing to take...


----------



## GeRmAnSnAkE (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a PAL Wii with WiiKey. Does anyone know if it runs without problems? In the JAP. version I had problems with the videos and crashes. And 480p didn't work.. can anyone confirm if its still in this version?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

zaneiken said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes that is true, sorry i didnt notice you where using -R media.....i would recommend +R in the future....


----------



## Rhythmic (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Rhythmic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the quick reply, so i presume a full update would give me three sets of channels lol

Just a quick question then, did this update actually enable dual layer support of any kind or was it just a system check for its presence?


----------



## visualise-this (Mar 10, 2008)

How do i change the INT file or whatever with TrucherSigner. all seems so complicated.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 10, 2008)

What's with this "ProphSSBB.inf" everybody keep talking about ?


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> zaneiken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So DVD-R DL is useless for the wii since you can't edit the layer break? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those things were expensive!
Oh well, if it doesn't work I'll go get some +r then...


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Search the Wii Hacking Forums for all your answers , and dont be put off, its all pretty straight forward


----------



## Matr!XER (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, my copy runs and the game doesn't ask for an update (!) but I got white screen after creating save file. Guess I'll have to try another media (


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Matr!XER said:
			
		

> Well, my copy runs and the game doesn't ask for an update (!) but I got white screen after creating save file. Guess I'll have to try another media (



What video mode are you set to ?? and have you tried different modes ??


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> It might not be useless and still work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disk works! But when I start the game I get the 001 unauthorized device error.
I thought I dnd't need to extract the main.dol and replace a value over there to prevent this error because I have 1.9g firmware for SMG...

So... use the same iso, edit the main.dol and burn it again?


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## Kyokokoko (Mar 10, 2008)

I was just wondering: would it be at all possible to run this game on a Jap Wii still at 3.1J? It doesn't seem like a very smart question, but it is if your Wii is not hooked to the Net. I guess knowing a way to get ahold of that damn firmware would be a good solution too, but I don't know of any such way. Besides, why shouldn't it work, since the Japanese version of the game runs with a so called 3.1J_v2?


----------



## Matr!XER (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> What video mode are you set to ?? and have you tried different modes ??


I haven't tried changing video mode yet but can it actually help? I think it is media problem because before error message pops up my Wii tries to read data with strange sound.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see line/value 0X1F2293 (Change 0C to 04) in the main.dol in the 2nd partition... :S


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

I still don't seem to ge an answer....
Somebody please give me a step by step instructions... I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g FW 3.1E...
What should I do? I understood the layer break thing but I didn't understand the update thing... I already got duplicate channels from MP3, and I don't really care about them, they don't bother me at all...
So... What do I do? Do I simply do the layer break thing, let the update reach 100% and then it should work? Thanks!


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> gjac1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what media type was you using? dvd- or dvd+?


----------



## thekid (Mar 10, 2008)

mine works fine ntsc console wiikey 1.9 burned at 2.x speed updated and right on fine 

anybody else got it working on wiikey


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

US version is Obliged to put  in the video mode to change? Because my version jap its no necessary


----------



## maxpouliot (Mar 10, 2008)

Does US Wiis have any problems? Seems this topic is all PAL!


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used -r but the disks works at startup... 001 error however.
But now I can't edit the 2nd main.dol file...


----------



## eggflip (Mar 10, 2008)

Working fine on PAL w/wiikey here with latest pal firmware (3.1e). Just applied regionfrii and wiibrickblocker to image and then burned 4x onto dvd+r DL, using layerbreak posted earlier (2077920) & ignoring the error that comes up. Am about 5 fights into the single player campaign.


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 10, 2008)

eggflip said:
			
		

> Working fine on PAL w/wiikey here with latest pal firmware (3.1e). Just applied regionfrii and wiibrickblocker to image and then burned 4x onto dvd+r DL, using layerbreak posted earlier (2077920) & ignoring the error that comes up. Am about 5 fights into the single player campaign.



Thanks, will do the same.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

the true layerbreak is 2077920 or 2084960 ???


----------



## maxpouliot (Mar 10, 2008)

What is the error that comes up and when does it comes up?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 10, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> I still don't seem to ge an answer....
> Somebody please give me a step by step instructions... I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g FW 3.1E...
> What should I do? I understood the layer break thing but I didn't understand the update thing... I already got duplicate channels from MP3, and I don't really care about them, they don't bother me at all...
> So... What do I do? Do I simply do the layer break thing, let the update reach 100% and then it should work? Thanks!



just burn it, i got tripple channels 

i don't get it suddenly all people going bananas about patches and shit


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

what layerbreak is better? ( 2077920 or 2084960 )

thanks


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> what layerbreak is better? ( 2077920 or 2084960 )
> 
> thanks


why break it ? 
i just burned the Jap iso without a break and it worked


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> I used -r but the disks works at startup... 001 error however.
> But now I can't edit the 2nd main.dol file...



ah hah, i knew it! this 001 error message only happens when you use dvd-r dual layred disc, it dosn't happen when you use dvd+r dual layred discs for some reason. as for edting the dol file, make sure you should extract a fresh iso, don't use the same iso that you have burned to the disc, so if you haven't deleted orignal iso use that iso and copy it to another part of your hard drive and modify that just in case you make a mistake you won't have to download the game again.


----------



## ganons (Mar 10, 2008)

so by doing that inf tweak it wont give the #001 error?


----------



## matthewd997 (Mar 10, 2008)

damn! damn! damn!

my wii isn't chipped and i live in europe!!!!

nintendo have gotta get there act together...

Now i gotta ship out £9.99 for a wii freeloader! ( i refuse to get it chipped)


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ok! 
Anyway, I allready got a 'new' iso and still don't see the line...
Edit the following value in a hex editor: 0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04
Can't find F2293 anywhere...

Any specific instructions?

Oh wait... your saying that even if I manage to edit the main.dol the disk will still give the error because it's -R?

Guess I'll run to the shop and get some Verbatim DVD+R DL disks anyway.


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok, just found out the size is 81 x 100MB (Though I new it was 8gb, just how many rar files there were).

Going to get this soon, hopefully it works on Wiikey.


----------



## Pado (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> Or could imgburns' problem be that I wanted to burn at 2.4 speed... it seems he's burning at 4x right now...



Some newer discs actually don't support burning at 2,4x unless the drive uses a recent hacked firmware, so even if you set it to 2,4x it would still burn at 4x speed.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't bother playing the jap version but I thought it was only the D2C owners that had to manually enter the layer break. I seem to remember that it wouldn't work and that turned out to be the fix but wiikey users could just burn it and play.


----------



## PabloAM (Mar 10, 2008)

Please lenguages of SSBB USA


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Pado said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've tried a lot of disks and I can't burn below 4x, if I do it just errors before it starts with my Liteon


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> Ah ok!
> Anyway, I allready got a 'new' iso and still don't see the line...
> Edit the following value in a hex editor: 0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04
> Can't find F2293 anywhere...
> ...



is that so? as i just kept hearing that people who didn't use te custom layer break and burned it just got a white screen when the tried to boot the disc, i need to be sure as i ony have 1 dual layer disc on me now, i won't be able to get anymore untill wendsday at least, i have a launch Wii and wiikey btw.


----------



## zaneiken (Mar 10, 2008)

Blank DVDs should really be burned at their rated speed, rather than 4x for single layer or 2.4x for dual layer.  Write strategies on DVD±RW drives are optimised for higher speeds (eg 16x).
The reverse was true for CD media, where burning at lower speeds resulted in more reliable discs.


----------



## johny69 (Mar 10, 2008)

adiabatic said:
			
		

> Second Attempt
> 1. Got the game
> 2. Followed the Trucha Signer Instructions available on this site
> Burned with Verbatim DVD+R DL at 4x with ImgBurn and that custom Layerbreak #
> ...



Didn't work for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have a 3.1E Wii Pal with Wiikey 1.9g and I did exactly what u did. The update finished 100% but when I run the game I get black screen, although I can hear the drive loading etc like normal but no screen. I press buttons on the Wiimote and the drive loads something but I still get black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---EDIT---
WORKING.... I changed my Wii to 50Hz display and it worked HOORAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## HoiHman (Mar 10, 2008)

Would someone please give me a step by step guide.

I've a *PAL* wii 3.2E with wii-key 1.9G

Do I risk bricking my wii with the update on the USA Smash Brawl disk ? 

Could some please post a step by step guide with the files needed to change the update.inf or post the "updated" update.inf

If just *one *person would post a good step by step guide, then not everybody has to ask the same questions again and again.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm using a WiiKey. Do I have to specify a layerbreak in ImgBurn before burning the ISO or no obliged?


----------



## Alerek (Mar 10, 2008)

So do you need to modify the iso to run on a US wii with a wiikey, if burning to a dvd+r?

I only have two dl discs left, want to avoid wasting.


----------



## aligborat69 (Mar 10, 2008)

Was a drunk, or did i really find 18 video modes for this?!!

Changed all the NTSC modes to corresponding PAL modes.

:-)

Will test tonight, should be fine though.

Also did the drive check hack and update hack.

:-)


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it doesn't hurt to enter the layer break anyway I suppose but that was the fix for d2ckey users. I remember the caravan dvd9 wouldn't work on anyone's d2ckey but the original game would whereas the opposite was true for wiikey owners, original wouldn't work but the copy would.

I thought it was a bad release at the time but the layer break made it work for d2ckey users. I still have 4 hours left on the D/L, I have a d2ckey so I guess I'll be entering the layer break.


----------



## kewell79 (Mar 10, 2008)

what is the numbers for layer break , use on imgburn?


----------



## UnnamedAssassin (Mar 10, 2008)

How to burn a dual layer with layer break:
Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer

Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD.


-I believe this is right, if not, someone speak up.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> Was a drunk, or did i really find 18 video modes for this?!!
> 
> Changed all the NTSC modes to corresponding PAL modes.
> 
> ...



could you please update in this thread if the game works in 480p pal mode please? thanks, and i'm going to apply the custom layer break anyway, just incase.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

UnnamedAssassin said:
			
		

> How to burn a dual layer with layer break:
> Open IMGBURN, select to write iso to DVD, select DVD9, click in TOOLS, SETTINGS->Write->Layer
> 
> Break->User specified and type 2084960. Burn the DVD.
> ...



i use a wiikey its obliged to specify the layerbreak 2084960 because on my first backup of brawl i not specify the layerbreak and japanese work fine with my wiikey..its obliged?


----------



## Deekman (Mar 10, 2008)

Would it be possible to make a super teeny tiny rip boot disk for those of us with wiikeys that baught the real game?

My idea would be to rip EVERYTHING unessential from the ISO; movies, music, sfx everything you can and then just use this totally stripped dvd5 version as a boot disk. So as soon as the game loads up we quickly swap out the boot disk with the real thing.

Would anything like this even be possible or is it just a pipe dream?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> aligborat69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jalaneme you specify the layerbreak or not??? and what good number layerbreak?


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

Deekman said:
			
		

> Would it be possible to make a super teeny tiny rip boot disk for those of us with wiikeys that baught the real game?
> 
> My idea would be to rip EVERYTHING unessential from the ISO; movies, music, sfx everything you can and then just use this totally stripped dvd5 version as a boot disk. So as soon as the game loads up we quickly swap out the boot disk with the real thing.
> 
> Would anything like this even be possible or is it just a pipe dream?



Yea thats what I was thinking. Would there be an app that could do this because if there is I would be up to the challange because I feel bad downloading a game I bought and it feels like a waste of money now.


----------



## fs100 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi, I have 3.1U Wii (Wiikey 1.9G SMG works fine) do I need to update it first to 3.2U using Wifi or can I just update from the SSBB disc? And if I used the update from the disc will it update my 3.1U to 3.2U firmware? Thanks.


----------



## Juli1000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Is there a possibilty to rip it to DVD5?


----------



## Deekman (Mar 10, 2008)

I feel the exact same way I went out and got the game as soon as it was released only to find it unplayable on my wiikey'd system so something like this would be great.

I know there is a DVD5 of the JAP version avaliable with some of the content ripped out so it seems definatly possible. But what I had in mind would be to rip EVERYTHING non essential to getting the game to boot so we end up with only a 500 - 1 gig file or smaller.


----------



## matthewd997 (Mar 10, 2008)

can we have two topics on this - so we can actually talk about the game not the iso!!!


----------



## Juli1000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well DVD5 would be okay. You know if there is a Rip Package avaible?


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

So there is a dvd5 us brawl?


----------



## lml83 (Mar 10, 2008)

hi sorry if this has been answered but this thread is a mess and i cant get a good answer 
i extracted the update.inf that was in the iso with trucha signer then i use the patch that some guy made called baili (or something like that sorry) and then i just patched with trucha signer 
now my question is it will work on my pal wii? or do i have to do something else like changing video modes ( i have a normal tv not hd and its multy sistem so i can get ntsc image working as well)?
thx in advance and again sorry if this has been answered


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 10, 2008)

Okay, I am going to buy the NTSC-U Version now. And I want to get a open wii modchip. Or do you think there are better modchips? The Wiikey sucks.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

cyr0x said:
			
		

> Okay, I am going to buy the NTSC-U Version now. And I want to get a open wii modchip. Or do you think there are better modchips? The Wiikey sucks.




wiikey no sucks lol


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 10, 2008)

If you want a DVD5 copy, I think you can just burn the first layer onto a DVD5 using the DVD9 ISO and IMGBurn.  Open the iso with imgburn, insert your DVD5, hit burn, and when it says the info is too big to fit on the disk, hit continue anyway or whatever, and it should work.  Havn't tested this but, yeah.


----------



## Juli1000 (Mar 10, 2008)

You can´t just burn it. You first have to remove the videos.


----------



## Hardys (Mar 10, 2008)

cyr0x said:
			
		

> Okay, I am going to buy the NTSC-U Version now. And I want to get a open wii modchip. Or do you think there are better modchips? The Wiikey sucks.


If you dont want to buy a Wiikey I recommend the Cyclowiz.


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Juli1000 said:
			
		

> Is there a possibilty to rip it to DVD5?



w0rd I second that. No place around me has DL DVD+R...well a 3 pack that is   Don't wanna have to buy a 25pack when I rarely use DL.


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

I heard that trucha signer can remove files from an iso. Is that true?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardys said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




the wiikey work fine


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardys said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I allready got the Wiikey. But when I buy SSBB now, I can't play it on my Wii. It will be shipped in 2 days....


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 10, 2008)

It's so weird that even after 22 pages, we, PAL users don't get a normal guide to how to make this game work. I'm not saying it should be obvious but come on, this SSBB we're talking about, probably the most anticipated game of the year, so please, someone, take a moment of your time to help us 'cause I didn't really understand anything...

Thanks.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Mar 10, 2008)

dual layer lol might as well buy the damn thing.


----------



## nkarafo (Mar 10, 2008)

Can a kind person post some steps for PAL wii users with wiikey ?
What progrs do we have to use? Trucha signer, regionfrii, bickblocker or we don't need them ?
Also, can we play it in PAL 480p ? I see posts with 50Hz only.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## taggart6 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardys said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good luck finding one.


----------



## Juli1000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Have Cyclowiz. I ever said it´s the best chip on the market 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well here in the area I can´t get Verbatim Double Layers


----------



## Deekman (Mar 10, 2008)

SoNiC1023 said:
			
		

> Deekman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No sorry I thought that may be a bit misleading I meant there is a DVD5 of the US version my previous post has been updated to avoid future confusion.


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 10, 2008)

Juli1000 said:
			
		

> You can´t just burn it. You first have to remove the videos.



Um, you can't just "remove the videos".  If you had any idea how the DVD5 and DVD9 releases worked, or how Trucha Signer worked, you wouldn't say things like this.


----------



## SoNiC1023 (Mar 10, 2008)

Tomobobo said:
			
		

> Juli1000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So the only thing trucha signer can do is edit files and not delete them? Im gonna have to go and read up on this tool then.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Scorpin200 said:
			
		

> dual layer lol might as well buy the damn thing.



I keep reading how expensive dual layer blanks are on here but in Rip Off Britain where we pay £1.10 for a litre of fuel and £5 for a pack of ciggies, I can buy a 10 pack of DL's for £10. What's the deal here?


----------



## Drejjmit (Mar 10, 2008)

why do my wii sound like a harvester when i put in a copy of this Release (Dual Layer)? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Getting "Game Disc Could not be read" when i start the game


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

just got it running on my pal wii
replaced the update.ini with the modified jap. update.ini found here in the forums
changed region to PAL
and burned it with imgburn and layer break to 2084960 on a verbatim dvd+r dl with 2.4x speed
works only in 50hz mode

and btw its not MULTI


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Wiilly said:
			
		

> just got it running on my pal wii
> replaced the update.ini with the modified jap. update.ini found here in the forums
> changed region to PAL
> and burned it with imgburn and layer break to 2084960 on a verbatim dvd+r dl with 2.4x speed
> ...



Is there a reason why you changed the region to pal? I thought it worked on pal regardless.

Also, why did you replace the update.ini? Was that just to avoid dupes? If I already have them is it safe to just let it update anyway?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Drejjmit said:
			
		

> why do my wii sound like a harvester when i put in a copy of this Release (Dual Layer)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Wii laser needs cleaning so it can read a DL dvd....


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Is there a reason why you changed the region to pal? I thought it worked on pal regardless.
> 
> Also, why did you replace the update.ini? Was that just to avoid dupes? If I already have them is it safe to just let it update anyway?



first i burned it without changing the region and it didnt start

i didnt want to have duplicate channels thats why i removed the update
and there are no dupe chans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




if you already have them i think there is no difference


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> Drejjmit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In other words, you're screwed.  I don't have any evidence to back this claim but, some Wii's just don't have the laser calibrated in the way it needs to be to read Dual-Layer Wii disks.  You're either going to have to send it into Nintendo so they can kindly "clean" your "dirty" laser for you, or figure out the difference between the Wiis that can and can't play the Dual-Layer disks and modify yours accordingly.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Q:What's the layerbreak we are supposed to use for this?

A:Why, Bob, it's 2084960!


----------



## Akuma147 (Mar 10, 2008)

Do you have to set the Book Type to DVD-ROM like I have to for 360 ISO's?


----------



## Muri (Mar 10, 2008)

(Correct me if i am wrong)

Pal users Wiikey already with the duplicate channels:

You can burn the game on a DL dvd with the right layer brake configured.. and play it... but i guess you'll have to do the update (if there is any), and regionfrii is not necessary cause wiikey has already a region unlocker...

if you dont have duplicate channels, i suggest you run WiiBrickBlocker_v1_3R2 on the ISO to delete the update on the disk 

if you have any other chips (without region unlocker) i suggest you run regionfrii on the iso (i ALWAYS run regionfrii so even when not necessary on NTSC games)...

I have heard all of this from a friend who is already playing it...gonna try now.. i'll let you guys know.

Muri


----------



## NeoWoeN (Mar 10, 2008)

Only 50Hz ? ...c'mon...

After playing a lot of time in 60Hz, i just can't play it in 50hz, it's too.. well, i can't.

Too bad, i'll wait for the Pal release.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Scorpin200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because they apparently haven't priced DL blanks in 5 years.  They're dirt cheap now.


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

BigNastyCurve said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe buying them online is cheap. but Staples, Office Max..ect want 30-50 USD for a spindle....


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Q:What's the layerbreak we are supposed to use for this?
> 
> A:Why, Bob, it's 2084960!
> 
> ...



And that's so much worse than paying $50 for a single game?


----------



## Matr!XER (Mar 10, 2008)

I still don't know exactly why the game doesn't ask me for an update before it starts but I have a guess that it is because I downloaded 3.2E a week ago and then installed the update from Fire Emblem PAL (don't know what that update containted and I already had the latest firmware installed before). So if you want to keep your wii "clean" from ntsc updates you might give it a try.


----------



## Digeman (Mar 10, 2008)

Alright i just saw this release and i dun wanna read 24 pages of posts so excuse me if these questions have been aswered before.


1. Does it work on Pal? 
2. Does it work on pal 60 hz? 
3. Is it okey to use the 15% trick or should we use the truchasignerthingie? 
4. Can we use the inf file from the japanese version or do we have to use another one?

Well that's pretty much what everyone's wondering i think. Would really apreciate if someone answered all these so everyone doesn't ask the same thing a million times over again.


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

No, that would be good for someone that actually has use for more then a 3pack of DL


----------



## LOTG (Mar 10, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

> Alright i just saw this release and i dun wanna read 24 pages of posts so excuse me if these questions have been aswered before.
> 
> 
> 1. Does it work on Pal?
> ...



Then use search.


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

LOTG said:
			
		

> Digeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or just look through the last 3 pages


----------



## lvholanda (Mar 10, 2008)

Does someone try on Wiikey, it works?


----------



## NeoGreendawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Digeman said:
			
		

> Alright i just saw this release and i dun wanna read 24 pages of posts so excuse me if these questions have been aswered before.
> 
> 
> 1. Does it work on Pal?
> ...



I haven't received it yet but from what I've read here :

1) Yes
2) No
3) Either
4) Probably


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

For those that are having problems playing this game off a DL disk or just dont have any DL media, i am currently trying a method of re-linking the movie files so it will fit on a DVD5 , i will let you know the results once its burned....


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Wiilly said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok mate, thanks, I wonder if that pal thing is just happening to wiikey users. I have a few dl disks so I'll just burn the disk and run it on my d2ckey without any modifying in a couple of hours and report my results.


----------



## lml83 (Mar 10, 2008)

did anyone tried to run the game in 60hz using the deflicker mode like we did in the japanese release??


----------



## LordWill072284 (Mar 10, 2008)

hey guys just reporting back saying worked great, burnt with the layer break in imgburn 2084960, and updated the console great game, hope this helps, 

NTSC Wii 3.2U
Wiinja Deluxe Update 4
Imgburn 2.3.2.0 @ 2.4x Fujifilm


----------



## Wiilly (Mar 10, 2008)

lvholanda said:
			
		

> Does someone try on Wiikey, it works?



...yes...


----------



## loo (Mar 10, 2008)

I burned the game on a Platium DVD+R with 4x, my writer doesn't go lower then 4x. I didn't patch anything only set the LB at 2084960.

It starts on a PAL Wii with Wiikey, only on 50hz, but it crashes while playing.
It hangs and makes a loud noise at a random time while playing a map, I haven't been able to finish one map (tried 4 times).

I'm burning a second copy patched with RegionFrii v1.21 atm, I hope that this one works.


----------



## networkdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Question, I am burning the ISO for this using imgburn, do I need to specify the layer break? 

I am in the middle of burning it already just using the defaults...looks like it is 2077919.. if I do need to do it, good thing I bought a 3 pack lol.


----------



## stevodotorg (Mar 10, 2008)

BigNastyCurve said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and my name is Gob Bluth


----------



## brassica (Mar 10, 2008)

Does this release include French ?


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

loo said:
			
		

> I burned the game on a Platium DVD+R with 4x, my writer doesn't go lower then 4x. I didn't patch anything only set the LB at 2084960.
> 
> It starts on a PAL Wii with Wiikey, only on 50hz, but it crashes while playing.
> It hangs and makes a loud noise at a random time while playing a map, I haven't been able to finish one map (tried 4 times).
> ...



Sounds like a media problem more than anything else and possibly your Wii laser needs a clean


----------



## xiaNaix (Mar 10, 2008)

networkdawg said:
			
		

> Question, I am burning the ISO for this using imgburn, do I need to specify the layer break?
> 
> I am in the middle of burning it already just using the defaults...looks like it is 2077919.. if I do need to do it, good thing I bought a 3 pack lol.



I didn't specify a layer break and it worked fine on my Wiikey 1.9g


----------



## science (Mar 10, 2008)

So I burned the Japanese game and got a 'Could not read disc' error. Will I get the same error here? I thought it was because of a bad burn, but is it 'cause my Wii is dirty? Does that mean I'm fucked to play this? I can't send it in because I have a Wiikey... so what do I do?


----------



## Selxis (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> loo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Wiikey Wiis didn't run DL discs period, regardless of region?


----------



## Digeman (Mar 10, 2008)

Damn so it doesn't work on 50hz. That's a bummer....well i guess i'll check this thread out from time to time to see if someone finds a solution....


----------



## mikagami (Mar 10, 2008)

Try using compressed air for those of you having DREs.


----------



## adzix (Mar 10, 2008)

any Pal Cyclowiz users here? i'd love to know if the game works for us


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> For those that are having problems playing this game off a DL disk or just dont have any DL media, i am currently trying a method of re-linking the movie files so it will fit on a DVD5 , i will let you know the results once its burned....



you, my friend are my new hero!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lemme know!


----------



## hmbn (Mar 10, 2008)

Is it necessary to use the Video Mode Changer for Pal Wiis? I'm about to burn, would really appreciate an answer please.


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> For those that are having problems playing this game off a DL disk or just dont have any DL media, i am currently trying a method of re-linking the movie files so it will fit on a DVD5 , i will let you know the results once its burned....




gjac1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  the game work on PAL 60 htz?? because the jap version working in 60 htz


----------



## UnnamedAssassin (Mar 10, 2008)

Lots of conflicting information about how the burn the image.  I have heard nero, without any special settings, will allow the game to run perfectly.  Anyone test this?  Who here has used imgburn with or without the layer break, WITH a wiikey, and had it work?


----------



## joey2008 (Mar 10, 2008)

Can som1 tell me how to burn it exactly, because i'm noob at this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And does it works at pal wii with wiibrickblocker or sumething?

thx


----------



## OmerMe (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm using a PAL Wii with Wiikey and I have the JAP release, and only one DL disc left, so anyone confirmed it working on PAL and no errors yet?


----------



## Kassius (Mar 10, 2008)

For all the NA gamers sick of having to wade through all this PAL PAL PAL PAL talk and want to know what to do with the iso, it's pretty simple.  Just burn it on a Dual Layer Disc, lolol.


----------



## yus786 (Mar 10, 2008)

right, i cba going through hundreds of posts to see whether or not i will brick my wii or what settings il need to use, and the search feature on the site is absolutely useless so i ask these questions:

will this work on a PAL wii, that already has duplicate channels, that has a wiikey installed with 1.9G, the wii firmware is the latest. I will be downloading the game and just burning it without modifying anything (i.e. brick blocking, changing region) onto a DL verbatim disk that i use for my 360 using imgburn?

so will it?

yus786


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

The game has to be run at 50hz on a PAL console.....

The first attempt at ripping this down to a DVD5 didnt go too well , i am now trying another method....

Incase anyone is wondering, i am using waninkoko dvd5 method and variations on it


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

Question please ; ) 


no run on 60 htz for the release uS??? and why the japanese run on 60 htz?


----------



## Sperenvanger (Mar 10, 2008)

A PAL user should contact moquette. Read: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1019437

If his custom update includes all updates needed for SSBB. If you have those updates, all you need to do is brickblock your NTSC-U iso and play. No dual channels, 15% trick or difficult Trunchasignthingy needed. If it works that is...

Before you ask, no I can't test it myself. No modchip.


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

It would be interesting to try changing the video mode through video changer software, I mean changing to PAL60 480p


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> Question please ; )
> 
> 
> no run on 60 htz for the release uS??? and why the japanese run on 60 htz?



My Japanese copy had to run in 50Hz mode and so does the US version


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> The game has to be run at 50hz on a PAL console.....
> 
> The first attempt at ripping this down to a DVD5 didnt go too well , i am now trying another method....
> 
> Incase anyone is wondering, i am using waninkoko dvd5 method and variations on it



I'm rooting for you gjac1, YOU DA MAN! YOU DA MAN!  If I was home and not in class I'd offer some help but will be here for 2hrs more..


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your copy japanese not run on 60 htz ?


----------



## Baiano19 (Mar 10, 2008)

This version has a system update like the JP one? 
I have already installed the JP update, since I play the Dual Layered Jap version( with dual channels and everything)... so will there be any problem in running this one?

My system is US Wii 3.1 with wiikey 1.9g.

BTW, I didnt use layer break on the Jap version, but I read someone posting that you have to do that in the US one... is it true?


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

So no 420p mode on PAL Wiis ??


----------



## Selxis (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm still confused about whetever a Wiikey Wii can run DL discs or not. I thought it couldn't but it seems some people say it can...


----------



## Ralle1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have now played the japanese release for a while in 60hz and now this shit doesn't work in 60Hz.
Please say somebody have a fix for this because I can't stand the lag when playing at 50Hz.
Else i have to continue play on the jap release i think.
Btw I have a Pal console.


----------



## Movi (Mar 10, 2008)

I know this might be repeating but theres a lot of noise.

I have a 1.9g Wiikey, PAL Wii with 3.2E. I have never ran the JAP Brawl

I am about to modify the iso to avoid duplicate channels. Do i still need to brickblock it?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

Baiano19 said:
			
		

> This version has a system update like the JP one?
> I have already installed the JP update, since I play the Dual Layered Jap version( with dual channels and everything)... so will there be any problem in running this one?
> 
> My system is US Wii 3.1 with wiikey 1.9g.
> ...




no layerbreak specified for me for release japanese i thinks its a same for the us version


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

What you you mean by "no 60Hz", is only PAL 60Hz which is missing ? What about 420p through YUV ?


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't understand why the US version should not work in 60 Hz seeing the Jap used to work ...


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> I don't understand why the US version should not work in 60 Hz seeing the Jap used to work ...




i agree the japanese version work on 60htz mode

PS: for version US set the deflicker on OFF its a same to Jap version and it run on 60 htz normally!!!!


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

btw, I still do not hope that it will work on PAL60 480P ... sadly


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> To remove the updates you now have 2 choices , brickblocker which will remove the entrire update part of the iso and replace it will a whole lot of nothing or you can now use Prophets inf file which empties the actual update out of the wad files...



brickblocker dosn't work on brawl, or any recent games for that matter.


----------



## RGadelha (Mar 10, 2008)

Regarding ABTT, are there some files missing, I mean I coukd not see 01, 04, 06 and 08? Am I missing something?


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Movi said:
			
		

> I know this might be repeating but theres a lot of noise.
> 
> I have a 1.9g Wiikey, PAL Wii with 3.2E. I have never ran the JAP Brawl
> 
> I am about to modify the iso to avoid duplicate channels. Do i still need to brickblock it?


No. Just replace the update.inf, regionfrii and burn on dvd+r dl.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> The game has to be run at 50hz on a PAL console.....



have you tested 480p PAL with the video mdoe changer? i was waiting for someone else to confirm if it works or not.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 10, 2008)

Assuming this works flawlessly with NTSC-U Wii, 3.2U, Wiikey 1.9g?

Lookin forward to this.


----------



## lml83 (Mar 10, 2008)

well i burned the game,i changed the update.ini i found on the second partion and changed wit that progra i found here now when i boot the game i didnt need to update or anything it just booted it self  no update or anything pop  up so well i had previously changed my wii to 50 hz settings so i went to the options menu changed the deflicker to be turned off went back to my wii settings changed it back to 60 hz start the game again i got a black screen waited a few seconds and walla the game was playing at 60 hz with no freezes or anything like it the bad part is that i cant connect to anyone on the internet looks like were gonna have to wait to the pal release


----------



## Krumm (Mar 10, 2008)

Small question, everyone that had success (specialy PAL users) with the game, you changed the booktype from the DL+R to -Rom?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

RGadelha said:
			
		

> Regarding ABTT, are there some files missing, I mean I coukd not see 01, 04, 06 and 08? Am I missing something?




I'm seeing them. What news server are you using? Check out binsearch.info you can browse whats being uploaded to newsgroups and if the arts are complete or not.


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 10, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> Baiano19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The JPN version works for me with the layer break (YAOSM 2) so I should use it again on the US one right?


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

lml83 said:
			
		

> well i burned the game,i changed the update.ini i found on the second partion and changed wit that progra i found here now when i boot the game i didnt need to update or anything it just booted it self  no update or anything pop  up so well i had previously changed my wii to 50 hz settings so i went to the options menu changed the deflicker to be turned off went back to my wii settings changed it back to 60 hz start the game again i got a black screen waited a few seconds and walla the game was playing at 60 hz with no freezes or anything like it the bad part is that i cant connect to anyone on the internet looks like were gonna have to wait to the pal release




yes i agree its just the deflickter activate on OFF and it work on 60 htz


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

"have you tested 480p PAL with the video mdoe changer? i was waiting for someone else to confirm if it works or not. " -> yes, answers ?


----------



## Ralle1 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes I solved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It didnt work with 60Hz when using scart but when i plugged in the red yellow and white cord straight in the TV it worked
VERY STRANGE


----------



## RGadelha (Mar 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> I'm seeing them. What news server are you using? Check out binsearch.info you can browse whats being uploaded to newsgroups and if the arts are complete or not.


I'm using Hitnews (3 days free) and I cannot see those files in the list.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 10, 2008)

So wait, let me get this straight. If I have NTSC-U Wii, 3.2U, Wiikey 1.9g, there is basically nothing I have to do with this ISO, correct?

'Just don't wanna waste another Dual Layer. :/


----------



## cavadavi (Mar 10, 2008)

Anyone got it working on a PAL Wii with a Cyclowiz so far?
I got "an error has occurred.... black screen" message, and so I read of a lot others with  problems....are we sure that it is working on cyclowiz????
3.6B PAL cyclowiz, verbatim +R DL 2.4 burned with imgburn here


----------



## dydy (Mar 10, 2008)

the file __update.inf is in second or first partition?


----------



## Ralle1 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have cyclowiz 3.6 and its working good but the videos from second layer are laggy but I have already seen them on jap release.
verbatim 2.4x +DL imgburn 2084960


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 10, 2008)

Put your Wii in 480i and then, the game will be in 480p


----------



## Killakae (Mar 10, 2008)

im lazy so can i just download, burn, install and live with 2 duplicate channels?


----------



## bailli (Mar 10, 2008)

__update.inf belongs to the first partition.

It's quite easy:

1. partition: updates
2. partition: game


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

"Put your Wii in 480i and then, the game will be in 480p " -> WTF ? R U nutz ?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 10, 2008)

What about Wiinja user? Does layerbreak of 2084960 work with D2CKEY and WIINJA user? Thank you.


----------



## hallvardu (Mar 10, 2008)

cavadavi said:
			
		

> Anyone got it working on a PAL Wii with a Cyclowiz so far?
> I got "an error has occurred.... black screen" message, and so I read of a lot others with  problems....are we sure that it is working on cyclowiz????
> 3.6B PAL cyclowiz, verbatim +R DL 2.4 burned with imgburn here



I'm wondering about the same. 

I just finished burning this with a Mac running an emulated Windows.
Used imgburn and input the layerbreak code. imation DVD+R DL
Wii: PAL Cyclowiz (newest fw)


----------



## LOTG (Mar 10, 2008)

Burned it on verbatim using image burn with the right layer break.

PAL Wii 3.2E, Wiikey 1.9G.

Replaced the update.inf on first partition.

Locks up randomly with a anoying eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee sound


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone tried putting this into a wiikey modded system and swapping with the retail once it's booted?

this would save your laser if it works.


----------



## r0tten1 (Mar 10, 2008)

how's the dvd5 verison comming? If anyone wants to donate a couple of DL discs and live in one of the 5 boroughs. IM me we can hopefully make some progress


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 10, 2008)

alucard_xs said:
			
		

> "Put your Wii in 480i and then, the game will be in 480p " -> WTF ? R U nutz ?


With SSBB JAP, when my Wii was in 480p, the game was in 480i.
When my Wii was in 480i, the game was in 480p.

Don't know why but try to put your wii in 480i


----------



## Wessiej (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't seen this reaction yet, I have a PAL Wii with 3.0E, and i can not update it right away so, can I just burn it or do i need to change some things?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

over at black cats someone had said that the game only boots in 480i for pal users and if you use the video mode changer on the iso and boot it on the Wii it fails to work in 480p PAL, i'm really mad now, but at least we can still play the dam game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*



			
				Keylogger said:
			
		

> alucard_xs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i don't belive that, why would the game automaticly boot in 480p by itself when you select 480i mode?


----------



## rodak (Mar 10, 2008)

Here are my results:

PAL Wii 3.2E, D2CKEY
Used Trucha 0.21 to replace the __update.inf with ProphSSBB.inf
Used RegionFrii 1.21 and changed the region to PAL
Used ImgBurn and changed the Layer Break to 2084960
Media used Verbatim DVD+R DL 2,4x
Burner used HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T20N WP03 (Acer laptop)

When i inserted the game it gave me cant read the disc error, ejected and inserted it again and it asked me to update, updated 100% and now the game works in 576i 50Hz and 480i 60Hz (480p don´t work)

The game runs fine but the videos are a little bit laggy.
No dual channels!

This is exactly what I did and it works for me.
Hope this can help some ppl.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm gonna ask this again because it could potentially save a lot of peoples lasers and my last post got buried.



Has anyone tried putting this into a wiikey modded system and then swaping with the retail disc after it's booted? If it works your laser will be drastically spared


edit: this works


----------



## hallvardu (Mar 10, 2008)

I have Cyclowiz on a PAL wii, but I didnt manage to get my burned copy working. Should I try buying the US game? I've heard thet it won't work on chipped wii's


----------



## eggflip (Mar 10, 2008)

According to my TV, its working at 480p60 on my PAL machine. Seems pretty smooth to me.


----------



## rodak (Mar 10, 2008)

Keylogger said:
			
		

> Put your Wii in 480i and then, the game will be in 480p



Ok, weird stuff.
I can confirm this, just tested setting my Wii to output 480i 60Hz and the game runs in 480p 60Hz
But when i set the output to 480p the game runs in 480i

So just set you output to 480i in system settings if you want the game in 480p


----------



## Keylogger (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> over at black cats someone had said that the game only boots in 480i for pal users and if you use the video mode changer on the iso and boot it on the Wii it fails to work in 480p PAL, i'm really mad now, but at least we can still play the dam game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 10, 2008)

""Put your Wii in 480i and then, the game will be in 480p " -> WTF ? R U nutz ?" -> sorry for doubting, but you were right, it works great , thank you dude


----------



## mdd.45 (Mar 10, 2008)

Booted on Pal Wii with cyclowiz burned at 8x on a Verdatim DVD+RDL. Used Wii Video mode Changer 2.2 and With Auto Patcher patched from Ntsc to Pal. Then replaced __update.inf with the patched one from WiiUpdatePatcher02 and then signed with Trucha signer. The Game boots on 480p if you change your Wii TV-Type to 480i (60htz), else it boots to pal60 (if wii tv type is 480p).....Have fun


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 10, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried putting this into a wiikey modded system and swapping with the retail once it's booted?
> 
> this would save your laser if it works.


Somehow I doubt that will work. I'd be like popping Brawl original in an unmodded Wii, swapping for a backup, and expecting it to work.


----------



## joey2008 (Mar 10, 2008)

This is so useless y can't we make a topic where ppl post how they have burn it and if it worked at a pal wii, so we dont have to search in this topic, cause its to big


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 10, 2008)

Game works great on PAL, latest system update, latest Wiikey software. 
Only used Regionfrii and brickblocker. Much easier than the Japan version.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Bob Loblaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's actually the complete oposite of that. And some people have confirmed it works. I haven't seen any solid proof yet though.


----------



## joey2008 (Mar 10, 2008)

soul2soul said:
			
		

> Game works great on PAL, latest system update, latest Wiikey software.
> Only used Regionfrii and brickblocker. Much easier than the Japan version.



What modchip? wiikey cyclowiz or what?


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

That 480i/p thing isn't good for me  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My usual TV doesn't support 480p, so I usually have it set to 480i.

I better not have to go back to 576i every time I want to play brawl...


----------



## antivirus6613 (Mar 10, 2008)

Just like to let all US modded wii owners know it works without any layer breaks on wiikey 1.9g. If you have 001 error you need to patch the iso.


----------



## Movi (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, no luck for me - it updated, then ran, but then i get a generic "Could not read disk" (NOT Error 001). Guess Emtec DVD+R-DL suck. Eh, and i thought i could play the game today..


----------



## chrono03 (Mar 10, 2008)

antivirus6613 said:
			
		

> Just like to let all US modded wii owners know it works without any layer breaks on wiikey 1.9g. If you have 001 error you need to patch the iso.




Does anyone know how to do this?  I am getting that error, and it is driving me nuts!!!


----------



## sTo0z (Mar 10, 2008)

Well just chiming in my sad story.

Wii 3.2U, Wiikey 1.9g, burned onto Memorex DVD+R DL average speed 2.3x.

Inserted game and it wanted an update, told it to go, update ran fine.

After update the disc appeared in the disc channel fine, then I updated my system to 3.2U just because.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On every boot of the game I get "Disc cannot be read."

Burned using ImgBurn, no settings altered.

/cry

EDIT: Wow, seems to randomly work now, for some reason.   Booted it all the way down to red light mode and took out disc, re-boot, re-insert and works now.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

My disk works now. 3.2E 1.9g Wiikey, used trucha, regionfrii and burnt on a DVD+R DL Verbatim at 2.4x.
But it plays only on 50Hz. And when I turn deflickering on and off, turn to 60Hz, play the game en return to the menu it turns orange/yellow... not very good I guess.

Any solutions?


----------



## antivirus6613 (Mar 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1.) Go to: http://85.17.177.193/details.php?id=9326
> Download the Tools!
> 
> 2.) Download the patches here: http://rapidshare.com/files/98522712/_FOX_..._Files.rar.html
> ...



Found that at another website.


----------



## Wessiej (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't seen this reaction yet, I have a PAL Wii with 3.0E, and i can not update it right away so, can I just burn it or do i need to change some things?


----------



## Shinigami Kiba (Mar 10, 2008)

This was probably asked and answered before, but the topic is huge so I couldn't find it.
Tell me guys, is this release going to work on a PAL Wii with a D2C Chip and will I be able to play Online?
I don't have a Wii yet, I was gonna get a US Wii but it turns out I can't get one over here, so I'm getting a PAL Wii with a D2C chip most likely IF it can play the US Release of SSBB just fine.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

mdd.45 said:
			
		

> Used Wii Video mode Changer 2.2 and With Auto Patcher patched from Ntsc to Pal. Then replaced __update.inf with the patched one from WiiUpdatePatcher02 and then signed with Trucha signer. The Game boots on 480p if you change your Wii TV-Type to 480i (60htz), else it boots to pal60 (if wii tv type is 480p).....Have fun



so you use the video mode changer to change it into 480p PAL mode?


----------



## chrono03 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ripped from PSX scene this is from  gjac1 -

Thought i would post this info here as well :

I have just downloaded this game and i have started working on it already lol.

To remove the 001 Drive Check Error in SSBB US extract the main.dol file from partition 2 and edit the following value in a hex editor :

0X1F2293 Change 0C to 04


----------



## BakuFunn (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, why isnt GBAtemp lagging?
Or multiple threads asking for brawl?


----------



## kingdruid (Mar 10, 2008)

Why are people recommending 2084960? Just let it burn the default break.

The layer break is calculated based on the amount of data you want to burn on a disc. Forcing a value for any disc is not a good idea.

That may be why people are having problems.


----------



## mantorras (Mar 10, 2008)

omgoshhhhh the iso is FINALLY MINE and i have verbatims -r DL what should i dooooooo guyz

PAL wiikey 1.9g don't want dupes!

EDIT: I BOUGHT -R AND NOT +R IS THAT OK? THEY WERE EXPENSIVE AS FUCK !


----------



## go185 (Mar 10, 2008)

BakuFunn said:
			
		

> Hey, why isnt GBAtemp lagging?
> Or multiple threads asking for brawl?



Maybe the mods are taking care of it!


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 10, 2008)

kingdruid said:
			
		

> Why are people recommending 2084960? Just let it burn the default break.
> 
> The layer break is calculated based on the amount of data you want to burn on a disc. Forcing a value for any disc is not a good idea.
> 
> That may be why people are having problems.


But setting that specific layer break worked for people with certain mod chips with the Japanese version of Brawl.

There's far too much confusion in the multiple threads about this game though. A definitive "I have this mod chip and burned the game this way and it works" thread would be very helpful!


----------



## rodak (Mar 10, 2008)

antivirus6613 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks that i´m a little bit late with my guide
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=77946


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

mantorras said:
			
		

> omgoshhhhh the iso is FINALLY MINE and i have verbatims -r DL what should i dooooooo guyz
> 
> PAL wiikey 1.9g don't want dupes!
> 
> EDIT: I BOUGHT -R AND NOT +R IS THAT OK? THEY WERE EXPENSIVE AS FUCK !


No. You'll need +R.


----------



## sheeze (Mar 10, 2008)

I read all this (very) long topic and couldn't be more confused that I'm now.
I've a PAL system with 3.1E, wiikey 1.9G.
What I've to do to play the game is:
- Regionfrii it to PAL
- use BrickBlocker or Trucha sign to disable the update (personally I would prefer using BB, not a big fan of HEX editors).
- burn with the specified layer break on a good media using image burn
- put the disk, have a prayer and play the game

please correct me if I'm wrong, I got totally confused by this thread


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 10, 2008)

joey2008 said:
			
		

> soul2soul said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wiikey as I stated


----------



## Jaems (Mar 10, 2008)

Has anyone with US Wii burned and tried yet? Is there anything need to be done with the ISO for it to run?


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

sheeze said:
			
		

> I read all this (very) long topic and couldn't be more confused that I'm now.
> I've a PAL system with 3.1E, wiikey 1.9G.
> What I've to do to play the game is:
> - Regionfrii it to PAL
> ...


Correct. But there's a chance BB might not work.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

my disc is burning now, it's will be ready soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully it should be pain free and work like it should


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Mar 10, 2008)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Has anyone with US Wii burned and tried yet? Is there anything need to be done with the ISO for it to run?



I am burning atm, so if no one else said it, I will reply back


----------



## mantorras (Mar 10, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> mantorras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're joking. TELL ME YOU'RE JOKING

GUYS, TELL ME THIS GUY IS JOKING

I BOUGHT A 5 PACK OF VERBATIM DVD-R DL FOR 26€!!! ALREADY OPENED IT, CAN'T TRADE IT!

*ahem*

You, sir, are joking. I use -R with single layer games with no problems.




You are, aren't you?


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 10, 2008)

sheeze said:
			
		

> I read all this (very) long topic and couldn't be more confused that I'm now.
> I've a PAL system with 3.1E, wiikey 1.9G.
> What I've to do to play the game is:
> - Regionfrii it to PAL
> ...


I may also be wrong, but I have seen people say that they burned the game without specifying a layer break, and it worked with the WiiKey, although that method may not work for other mod chips. Also, I think if you use BrickBlocker, you'll remove the update that's required to run, so I believe you need to patch it rather than BrickBlock it. Post 19 in this thread has the program you need for patching: -

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76736&st=15

Open the ISO with Trucha, extract the __update.inf file from the first partition, patch it, re-insert it, sign the partitions, then burn it. That's what I'm going to try anyway!


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

When using Video Mode Changer.. do I need the main.dol from the frist or second partition?


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 10, 2008)

kingdruid said:
			
		

> Why are people recommending 2084960? Just let it burn the default break.
> 
> The layer break is calculated based on the amount of data you want to burn on a disc. Forcing a value for any disc is not a good idea.
> 
> That may be why people are having problems.



So even though the layer break worked on mine for the JPN release, I shouldn't do it for this one?


----------



## sheeze (Mar 10, 2008)

funkinlesson said:
			
		

> I may also be wrong, but I have seen people say that they burned the game without specifying a layer break, and it worked with the WiiKey, although that method may not work for other mod chips. Also, I think if you use BrickBlocker, you'll remove the update that's required to run, so I believe you need to patch it rather than BrickBlock it. Post 19 in this thread has the program you need for patching: -
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76736&st=15
> 
> Open the ISO with Trucha, extract the __update.inf file from the first partition, patch it, re-insert it, sign the partitions, then burn it. That's what I'm going to try anyway!



thanks for your reply. I'm still downloading the game so I can't do it now. can you please report back what you did after you make it work?
and if someone who did it already can write it I would be happy


----------



## canli (Mar 10, 2008)

doest it work on Wii-US or not with D- or D+ ?


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

First burn for me was a failure

D2C PAL Wii + D2CKey
Imation (Ritek) DVD+R media, burned at 2.4x
Updated the update.inf file, signed both partitions
Forgot to set the layer break before I burnt, but let it run anyway

Wii just gives me the generic "Unable to read disc" errors. I've set the layer break properly and I'm trying again.


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

So what to do to have YUV 420p ? I dont get it.

Setting Wii to 420p doesnt work and do I have to switch to 420i in my Wii console as some suggested ? 
And/or to enable/disable deflicker option ingame ?
No need of Video Mode Changer?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

it's *480p* not 420p


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 10, 2008)

allbons said:
			
		

> So what to do to have YUV 420p ? I dont get it.
> 
> Setting Wii to 420p doesnt work and do I have to switch to 420i in my Wii console as some suggested ?
> And/or to enable/disable deflicker option ingame ?
> No need of Video Mode Changer?



If you set your Wii to 480i, the game switches to 480p, works, I tested this.
Weird huh hehhehehe


----------



## Ralek (Mar 10, 2008)

Ya i can also confirm game runs fine in 480P on PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g. Just burned the original iso with Imageburn @2,4x on a Verbatim DVD+R DL, startup game in 50hz, go to options deactivate Deflicker, restart set Wii to 480i and game boots in 480p, wierd but true


----------



## ganons (Mar 10, 2008)

antivirus6613 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for this


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

What about the update we have to remove ?
Isnt it supposed to add dual layer support to the wii? If so, how the 2nd layer of the game will be read?


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 10, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> whats the password for the zip?



Ha. HAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Sorry to ask this again, but anyway... can i burn the game without any layer break on a DVD+R DL ?

I'm using Wiikey 1.9g, can anyone confirm if it works fine without that?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 10, 2008)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> kingdruid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've been saying that since page 8
don't breaklayer it


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

Gamer said:
			
		

> Sorry to ask this again, but anyway... can i burn the game without any layer break on a DVD+R DL ?
> 
> I'm using Wiikey 1.9g, can anyone confirm if it works fine without that?
> 
> ...


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

Do we have a half-game on PAL Wii, due to the lack of dual layer update??
Are some videos or modes not accessible in the game ?


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 10, 2008)

IxthusTiger said:
			
		

> kingdruid said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Use that layer break. It's the one the retail uses.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

I burned to the and it works perfect without dual channels on a PAL wii on 50Hz and with deflickering OFF. But it seems I'm missing a part of the lower screen. (Scores etc.)

Anyone experience this problem?


----------



## TheVirus (Mar 10, 2008)

Any OpenWii users have any results?


----------



## Whizz (Mar 10, 2008)

Burned Brawl on a Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R with IMGburn 4x no custom layerbreak or anything. I patched the videos and removed the update. It's working perfectly on a Pal Wii + Wiikey 1.9g, however the game seems to randomly crash when I play as Mario and use FLUDD. It just crashes there, just avoid using it.


----------



## kewell79 (Mar 10, 2008)

works fine on my PAL 

did not use Regionfrii or brickblocker

burned 2.4 with verbatim . used imgburn


----------



## Ralek (Mar 10, 2008)

Somehow while in menu my TV shows 480p but while being actually ingame it switches to 480i again.


----------



## theman69 (Mar 10, 2008)

ANY Yaosm results T.T just pm me results if u dont wanna post.....


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> IxthusTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be fine if you have wiikey. Just burn. +r's are to set the layer break. I'm positive it doesn't need setting for wiikey.


----------



## allbons (Mar 10, 2008)

So nobody bothers playing a dual layer game on PAL Wii which can only read the 1st layer?


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Maybe for wiikey owners but owners of d2ckey had to layer break the caravan dvd9 jap release or it wouldn't work. Wiikey owners didn't have to layer break it. I imagine this is the exact same.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


Well, I burned a DVD-R DL today and that turned into a 001 error.

The same iso burned on a DVD+R DL and it worked perfectly. So the DVD-R DL media isn't really supported by a Wiikey I guess.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

PAL 3.2E launch Wii with wiikey game works fine using rioch japan dvd+r dual layer burned at 6x speed and layer break 2084960, i used Trucha Signer 0.21 to remove the update, i patched the game iso with region frii to PAL, i left my display mode in 480i in the settings and it plays fine in 480p automatically, no dual channels, only problem i am having is a message comes up saying "the game disc could not be read, please refer to the manual" while playing in classic mode, is this normal? i tried to eject and re insert the disc but the message would not go away, i reset the Wii and so far the message hasn't appeared again yet.


----------



## Shiroi Kaze (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm just curious as to why everyone is patching the game to avoid the update... its already confirmed that the 3.2U firmware doesn't block the Zelda exploit right? Is there any real benefit to running the game on 3.1U firmware?


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 10, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm just curious as to why everyone is patching the game to avoid the update...


I think it's to avoid getting duplicate channels, rather than to avoid the main firmware update.


----------



## zebrone (Mar 10, 2008)

For the sake of the precision, when i replace the original file" __update"  with "ProphSSBB" i must rename it  in "__update", before patching with trucha..right?


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 10, 2008)

OMG!!! 

Its out! The Internet rUl3zz!!!11one


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

2nd burn was a failure for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The strange thing is my drive starts to spin up with every other game I put in there. As soon as I feed it a dual layer disc, there's lots of clicking, but I can't hear the motor spin up at all.

Could be one of 3 things I guess. Bad burn (unlikely, 2 burns have failed, and I'd expect DRE's rather than flat out rejecting the disc), faulty D2CKey (unlikely, it's worked for literally everything else I've thrown at it) or bad media (it's Imation-branded Riteks, so this sounds like the obvious problem).


----------



## kuyamiko (Mar 10, 2008)

yea!!!

YOSHI is gonna destroy all adversaries!!!


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 10, 2008)

Ah well i just burn, no need to regiofrii or whatever i think 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have triple channels on my Wii, i really don't care 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EU/US and JPN Channels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So the update will just update the US channels (again)

JPN Brawl worked without any other needs, so i assume the US will be the same
If it doesn't work on WiiKey, i can always try OpenWii or Yaosm or CycloWiz, Externel modchips are so damned handy


----------



## rodak (Mar 10, 2008)

piepants said:
			
		

> 2nd burn was a failure for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try to power off your wii completely. Start it up without SSBB in the drive, insert SSBB. If it dont work, put in another backup, eject, insert SSBB. Worked for me.


----------



## piepants (Mar 10, 2008)

rodak said:
			
		

> Try to power off your wii completely. Start it up without SSBB in the drive, insert SSBB. If it dont work, put in another backup, eject, insert SSBB. Worked for me.



Unfortunately tried all of the above. Pulled the power, restarted, disc wouldn't read. Put in a burn of Zack & Wiki, that read fine, ejected, put brawl back in, another error.

Going to pick up some 2.4x Verbatim DVD+R's at lunch that I've been told worked for a mate with the Japanese version.


----------



## gov78 (Mar 10, 2008)

well i ordered my copy yesterday so i suggest some of u guys do it the game is worth every penny.

P.S Ness and Lucas will destory any enemy that want to face them


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

Well, I patched the update.ini and burnt it and it works on my d2ckey pal but the music stutters on intro video and the SSE intro video, also it's slow motion. I loaded up spectator mode on WFC and the seconds take twice as long as normal. One second in the game takes over two seconds in real life.

The game only plays in 50hz


----------



## indiraider (Mar 10, 2008)

Does the wifi not work with back ups or is the server just getting the shit kicked out of it by all the people who bought the game?


----------



## Jaymz (Mar 10, 2008)

Hey, i have NTSC-U console with 3.2u, i burned it on verbatim +dl on 2.4 with imageburn, with and without breaking point, i had to use trucha to remove the #001 error since i have some god forsaken modchip called wiican and when i start the game i get past the part when it says "loading" and then a white screen appears, the drive spins a little and i get an error - "An error has occourred. Press the eject button, remove the game disc...". 

Anyone has any idea what this is related to? bad burn? the lousy modchip? dirty lens? is there anything else i could try?


----------



## moley (Mar 10, 2008)

burn worked on my pal wii but I'm getting error #001 unauthorized device has been detected >_


----------



## indiraider (Mar 10, 2008)

Can anyone play online? I just get "seeking..." until I get a error code: 85010. WTF do backups not work online?


----------



## pnut (Mar 10, 2008)

What program did people use to burn the image?  I have Verbatim DL DVD-R (8x) and have tried Nero Express 6 (but it doesn't seem to recognize the DL DVD.  I also tried the new ImgBurn but it has some Optimal error.  Any help would be really appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## KoMaKoMa (Mar 10, 2008)

Where can i find "ProphSSBB.inf" ?

Pnut: imgburn

*Posts merged*

Where can i find "ProphSSBB.inf" ?


----------



## pnut (Mar 10, 2008)

KoMaKoMa said:
			
		

> Where can i find "ProphSSBB.inf" ?
> 
> Pnut: imgburn
> 
> ...



Thanks, are there any settings I ned to use or any optimal speed?  Oh, I have +R.  Thanks!

EDIT:  I tried burning on ImgBurn and keep getting the following:

Optimum Power Calibration Failed

Reason: Track Following Error.


Any ideas?  I have an HP DVD Writer 640c burner.


----------



## emirof (Mar 10, 2008)

The lots of errors you all get could have something to do with trying to play on 50HZ. On 4 different Wiis with 4 different burned versions off SSBB (JAP) they all hung up a lot on 50HZ and always for examle when trying to use Mario's water attack or some water attack with Squrtile. But after setting them to 60HZ none had and errors or slow motion matches anymore.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

pnut said:
			
		

> What program did people use to burn the image?  I have Verbatim DL DVD-R (8x) and have tried Nero Express 6 (but it doesn't seem to recognize the DL DVD.  I also tried the new ImgBurn but it has some Optimal error.  Any help would be really appreciated.  Thanks!



I get errors trying to copy dl DVD's if I try to specify a speed. Try using auto on imgburn instead of forcing it into a speed, works for me.


----------



## Torup (Mar 10, 2008)

Some report of sucess with DVD-R with Wiikey?

My media is -R , not +R.


----------



## KoMaKoMa (Mar 10, 2008)

i think it's 4x max.
and you will have to use the layer break option if you have a d2ckey.
otherwise no need to change anything.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

emirof said:
			
		

> The lots of errors you all get could have something to do with trying to play on 50HZ. On 4 different Wiis with 4 different burned versions off SSBB (JAP) they all hung up a lot on 50HZ and always for examle when trying to use Mario's water attack or some water attack with Squrtile. But after setting them to 60HZ none had and errors or slow motion matches anymore.



So this is just slow motion for PAL users? Why hasn't anyone mentioned this before, I've read every thread today and not one person said, "Wait, this game will be slow motion for pal users."

Weird.


----------



## KoMaKoMa (Mar 10, 2008)

Whatn is ProphSSBB.inf ?


----------



## cobraxt (Mar 10, 2008)

Anybody with an NTSC Wii able to play this one online?  I'm burning now and will let you guys know if this hasn't been answered yet.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> Well, I patched the update.ini and burnt it and it works on my d2ckey pal but the music stutters on intro video and the SSE intro video, also it's slow motion. I loaded up spectator mode on WFC and the seconds take twice as long as normal. One second in the game takes over two seconds in real life.
> 
> The game only plays in 50hz



my game only skipped on that story mode thing, it didn't skip in the intro, i'm playing in full 480p mode with full screen too, no boarders at the side like i get with other wii games, i'm glad it worked first time as i don't have to buy any more dual layers now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i did however get some major lag when playing online and the game disconnected, i would think it would be my internet connection playing up, online mode is fun though lol


----------



## killer23d (Mar 10, 2008)

Confirmed this release is working on my 3.1U semi-bricked Wii (dual weather/news) with WiiKey 1.9. I have been playing for about an hour without issues. I did not specify layer break, just download, burn and play. Media used is Fuji DVD+R DL 2.4X made by Ritek.

I have not yet tried online as I am still learning about the game.

Attached ImgBurn Log for the burning session:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I 14:40:05 ImgBurn Version 2.4.0.0 started!
> I 14:40:05 Microsoft Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600 : Service Pack 2)
> I 14:40:05 Total Physical Memory: 3,668,392 KB  -  Available: 2,980,740 KB
> I 14:40:06 Initialising SPTI...
> ...


----------



## UnnamedAssassin (Mar 10, 2008)

Working.  Dynex DL DVD, burned with Nero, 2.4x speed.  No layer break, no extra settings.  
I updated my wii to the newest update through wiiconnect24, and then used the DVD to update the wii again, and then it played fine.  No errors.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

indiraider said:
			
		

> Can anyone play online? I just get "seeking..." until I get a error code: 85010. WTF do backups not work online?



i played online fine, there was one match where there was major lag and the game disconnected, apart from that i can connect fine.


----------



## killer23d (Mar 10, 2008)

pnut said:
			
		

> KoMaKoMa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Untick OPM in Burn setting in Imgburn, not all burner support OPM.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 10, 2008)

indiraider said:
			
		

> Can anyone play online? I just get "seeking..." until I get a error code: 85010. WTF do backups not work online?



i only got that error message once, try connecting again and you should connect online.


----------



## bosscolor (Mar 10, 2008)

Does it works on PAL without any problem?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 10, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time I loaded it, the videos would stutter and it was all slow mo. I went in to wii settings, changed to 60hz but when booting the game the screen goes off, it still loaded but no signal, just blue screen. I turned the Wii off and back on again, went back to Wii Settings, changed back to 50hz, loaded the game and everything now works great. Intro video plays fine and I'm back into spectator mode and watching a game with the seconds ticking down properly.

Very strange.

Only thing that is wrong is half of the percentage numbers at the bottom are off the screen.


----------



## cobraxt (Mar 10, 2008)

I keep getting the error 85010 when trying to play online.  It seems this is Nintendo's problem as there are too many people trying to get on at the same time?

Edit: Yep, Nintendo's servers are being pounded.


----------



## JPH (Mar 10, 2008)

Torup said:
			
		

> Some report of sucess with DVD-R with Wiikey?
> 
> My media is -R , not +R.



You need a DL DVD-R


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

Man, this Spectator Mode kicks the proverbial. I'm messing about on the 'puter and there's hectic brawl tournies blasting away on my telly. Some crazy shit game.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

i was playing classic mode with link and when i beat the hand and got to the credits that error message came up "the disc could not be read" again i tried re inserting the disc but the stupid error message won't go away, i have to start again with link


----------



## jaapie18 (Mar 11, 2008)

The game crash sometimes with me. What could it be. I burned it on a verbatim dl layer dvdr+ and used the layerbreak. i have an pal wii and wiikey


----------



## Torup (Mar 11, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Torup said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+r or -r?


----------



## KoMaKoMa (Mar 11, 2008)

-r didn't work for me when +r did.


----------



## tehbubster (Mar 11, 2008)

jaapie18 said:
			
		

> The game crash sometimes with me. What could it be. I burned it on a verbatim dl layer dvdr+ and used the layerbreak. i have an pal wii and wiikey



I'm having the same problem as you and jalaneme, but I have a NTSC-U wii.  The only place I've noticed it so far, however has been on the intro video.  It will randomly slow down and the music will cut out and in at random points.  SSE appears not to have the problems in the videos.    Every time I restart it skips at different places and occasionally it will give me an error.  I've burned the game twice (once at 4X and once at 2.4x) and it has done the same thing both times.  The only things that I can think of that would be causing this are my media (Memorex DVD+R DL) or my wii's laser(though I have never had a bad backup before and JAP brawl works fine).  

Anyone else having this problem or have any advice?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

well if we can't figure out how to bypass that stupid green screen error message then i don't think we can unlock any characters in classic mode then :S


----------



## Jools07 (Mar 11, 2008)

killer23d it looks like your layerbreak was 2077919 and you say it works fine. I've been told to use 2084960. Can anyone specify which I should use before burning in CloneCD.


----------



## vgambit (Mar 11, 2008)

I just burned the DVD9 of US Brawl to a Memorex 2.4x DVD+R DL using ImgBurn without messing around with layerbreaks.

works fine on my wiikey


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 11, 2008)

sheeze said:
			
		

> funkinlesson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It worked for me. I'm using a PAL Wii (3.2E) with a WiiKey (1.9g). Here's what I did: -

1. Replace the __update.inf file with the patched ProphSSBB.inf using Trucha Signer and sign both partitions - no need to rename the patched inf file, as it renames itself.
2. Change the region to PAL with RegionFrii (optional, I guess).
3. Burn at 2.4X (the disc's rated speed) on Verbatim DVD+R DL using ImgBurn with the layer break setting on "Calculate optimal".

The game works fine so far and I have no duplicate channels. Hope that helps!


----------



## trunksu (Mar 11, 2008)

I dl wzrd-ssbb and burned it successfully.  

I have a d2ckey with a NTSC wii bought in the US

it then asked me to update.  i read in the previous post that is ok for me to update but can some1 please confirm on this.  thank you.  i just don't want to brick my wii.


----------



## Yosaku (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey folks,

got mine to work...or almost (90%)
First of all, i use the Argon Infectus Chip (v1.8) and a PAL Wii.

My first attempt was rather simple, patch with Region Frii and burn on a Verbatim DL+Rwith 2,4x speed.
Worked fine to the point where the Intro should start.

Then I got the "disc read error" stuff.
First thought: "damn my only DL Disc! Gone for nothing!"
Then i read about burning it to a DVD5, just wanted to test if it works at all!

So, 2nd attempt, burned it on a Verbatim +R with 4x.
Aaand, guess what? Works fine, yes!
I didn't use region frii at all so I can't read all the text at the bottom screen (and see the damage) which is...annoying.

3rd attempt.
same as above, but region frii'd it before.
But, same problem as above! Cut off at the bottom screen.
Can anyone explain me how to use this VMC stuff? And if it helps...

Well, it was pretty cool that it worked at all, but I was not happy because it crashed alot, because almost half of the data is missing XD
So i tried a little "switch trick" and it works perfect!

Load with the DVD 5, go to the SSBB main Menu and switch it with the DVD9
No problems, at all, no disc read error or anything! just plays fine.
(Just one crash after finishing the classic mode, Blackscreen, don't know why..)

If you have the same problem as i had, the disc reading stuff, try the trick above it might help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yosaku

P.S.
I think my Wii got some Probs after the NTSC update (i know i shouldn't, right?) i got a green flickering bar at the top now, in every game (zelda i.e.) any ideas how to get rid of this?


----------



## golden (Mar 11, 2008)

Hmm, this game seems like it has potential. Anyone heard of this game or know how good it is? My friends all have been waiting for it forever. Don't know what the big deal is. Never heard of "Super Smash Bros." Anyone know if it is worth picking up when it hits the bargain bin?


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 11, 2008)

Fully patched the game for pal wiikey 60hz. No double channels etc...

Are you boneless? Find ssbb...


----------



## roboz (Mar 11, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> Hmm, this game seems like it has potential. Anyone heard of this game or know how good it is? My friends all have been waiting for it forever. Don't know what the big deal is. Never heard of "Super Smash Bros." Anyone know if it is worth picking up when it hits the bargain bin?


You must not be a real gamer if you never heard/played super smash bros..  Basically it's a pretty fun fighting game that is kind of like Nintendo's Halo.


----------



## awofadeju (Mar 11, 2008)

So does the usa version work on jap wii also..or hasnt this been confirmed yet?


----------



## golden (Mar 11, 2008)

roboz said:
			
		

> golden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nintendo's Halo? Ah, I see. So it is a gun and gore game. Will, seems kind of misleading with Mario and friends on it. If it is similar to Halo's violence then it should at least be rated M.


----------



## gazzaman2k (Mar 11, 2008)

just killed my wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i used a Verbatim photo printable + DVD burned at 2.4x speed used new version of brick blocker for dual layre and regionfrii put game in asked to update so i did, already had dual channels neway, game loaded fine played for a hour not one problem. pioneer burner used with img burn with the layr break

thought right ill try it on cheap ricoh + DVD burnt game same as above

loaded game up when the intro video shows it came up could not read disc just as mario appeared on screen, i ejected and put my verbatim back in and it continued playing fine, had few battles then i turned the wii off, tried it again with the cheap ricoh disk, it crashed same part of into video i thought this time ill press the reset, heard the lazer clicking away didnt do anything wouldnt even turn off holding the power button so i pulled power out back

now i turn my console on tv detects that theres an input as it goes from dark black to light black but doesnt say press A to begin on the warning screen when you turn the wii on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bloody thing dont use cheap DVD dual layre buy verbatim +DVDr!

good job i got a spare parts wii with working mobo


----------



## IxthusTiger (Mar 11, 2008)

Bob Loblaw said:
			
		

> Use that layer break. It's the one the retail uses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rip out the chip and send it to nintendo for repair. Blame it on a power outage.


----------



## Jaems (Mar 11, 2008)

I have finally finished downloaded, but am hesitating to burn because I only have one DL disc left, and I'm scared of all these errors and shit I'm hearing about in this topic.

Can anyone tell me what is suggested for my situation?:
NTSC-U Wii, 3.2U
Wiikey 1.9g

I do use the DVD9 Japanese version, but have to switch it with the DVD5 to boot it up.

So what is suggested to get this damn thing to work? :/


----------



## killer23d (Mar 11, 2008)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I have finally finished downloaded, but am hesitating to burn because I only have one DL disc left, and I'm scared of all these errors and shit I'm hearing about in this topic.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is suggested for my situation?:
> NTSC-U Wii, 3.2U
> ...



Just burn them with some quality DVD+R DL and it should be fine. My report here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?s=&showto...t&p=1022844


----------



## TheVirus (Mar 11, 2008)

Used HP media from Walmart (no other choice right now) and it updated the Wii, went to create a save file and then white screened with some clicking. Gave me a green screen DRE. OpenWii 2.4 with no layer break. Reburning now with 2084960 layer break.


----------



## frenrihr (Mar 11, 2008)

Got Wiikey 1.9G 3.2U
I wont have to layer-break it right?


----------



## Seraph (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I can now say that swapping the file with the voices works...but I haven't unlocked any of the characters to check with those.  Also, I'm wondering if they dubbed Marth in this one...?


----------



## chrono03 (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a disc error 0001 unauthorized device.. i loaded the ISO using trucha signer, extraded the main.dol, used balli's tool to disable the drive protection, put the main.dol back in the image, re-signed it and burned it.. Voila.. working and no error 0001


----------



## coolitom (Mar 11, 2008)

I know this place isn't redflagdeals, but...

FYI: PPL that can shop at FUTURESHOP, $15 bux for 15 DVD+RDL Fujifilm, works good so far...

yay!


----------



## phantastic91 (Mar 11, 2008)

if i do the update would the modified manhunt 2 version with gore enabled work still?
thankssss


----------



## xanadunl (Mar 11, 2008)

I got Pal Wii with WiiKey 1.9g and firmware 3.2E.
First tried SSBB Brickblocked and then Regionfriid, burned with newest ImgBurn on DVD+R, default settings, game is seen by Wii, but stays black.
Then tried SSBB without altering the ISO, burned with newest ImgBurn on DVD+R, game is seen, when booted I get a green screen saying the disc cannot be read, refer to manual.

Hope this helps someone, and maybe someone has info for me.


----------



## TheVirus (Mar 11, 2008)

Burned with a layer break and I get the same thing.

'An error has occured.
Press the Eject Button, remove the Game Disc,
and turn the power off. Please read the Wii
Operations Manual for more information.'

In green. Wii clicks quite a lot as well when it hits the white screen.


----------



## iffy525 (Mar 11, 2008)

golden said:
			
		

> roboz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By "Nintendo's Halo" he means that SSBB is Nintendo's most anticipated game, like how Halo 3 was Microsoft's most anticipated game.  SSBB is not an FPS.  It is a fast-paced fighting game.


----------



## curiousmike (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got a USA Wii with a Wiikey that's at version 1.9whatever.
I've never tried the Jap version.

I bought the retail version, and it didn't work.

I pulled down the version from newsgroups, and didn't do *anything* to the ISO image.
Burned using ImgBurn at 2.4x with a Fujifilm DL +R disc.

It came up, did a system update.  I let it do the system update.

The game booted up the first time out.


----------



## Tomobobo (Mar 11, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> By "Nintendo's Halo" he means that SSBB is Nintendo's most anticipated game, like how Halo 3 was Microsoft's most anticipated game.  SSBB is not an FPS.  It is a fast-paced fighting game.



Fast-paced my left foot.


----------



## splattered (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok since there are... 39(!) pages, i'm going to ask here... 

If we have a Cyclowiz with 3.5 firmware (not 3.6 which bypasses disc error in SMG/SSBB), can we use trucha to remove the disc check protection in SSBB and play it like normal? Would 3.5 even read DVD9 discs?


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 11, 2008)

WiiKey 1.9g
Wii 3.2U
Burned at 4x with Nero on Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL, no break specified.

Disc read perfectly first time and system update showed in the disc channel.  Ran update with no problems.  Wii rebooted and SSBB showed up in disc channel.  Started SSBB and got the #001 error.  Powered off and tried again with same result.  Loaded a backup of SMG to confirm it was still working, and it played fine.  Tried SSBB again and got the #001 error.  Unplugged Wii and tried one more time and of course still got the #001.

I guess I'll have to edit the ISO.  I'm curious why the #001 shows up on some WiiKeys and not others.  I never ran the NTSC-J version.

UPDATE:  Patched the specific byte, signed, burned a new disc with the same settings.  Loaded up fine, created save file and then gave me the green text DRE.  Restarted it and haven't had any troubles since.  The loads that take place at the title screen sure do make that laser jump around on the disc.  I'll try a few more burns at different settings with the unpatched ISO and see if I still get the #001.


----------



## antivirus6613 (Mar 11, 2008)

Where is the cheapest place to get DVD+R DL media?


----------



## chrono03 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lazycus said:
			
		

> WiiKey 1.9g
> Wii 3.2U
> Burned at 4x with Nero on Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL, no break specified.
> 
> ...



I had the exact same issue.  I used trucha signer to remove the disc detection and re burned it and now the game works flawlessly... verbatim is super high quality media, as i rarely hear my drive seeking for data.  refer to my process below to fix ur game

1) follow the trucha tutorial posted on this website somewhere (search is your friend)
2) load the ssbb iso
3) go into the second partition, extract the main.dol
4) load the main.dol with the baili tool and hit " remove 001. then hit SAVE. if you do not hit save, it wont fix it. 
5) In trucha signer, right click the main.dol that you just extracted and hit replace
6) right click the partition in trucha signer and resign the partition
7) burn using imgburn or nero and dont bother specifying a layer break, it isnt needed
8) enjoy and PM with questions.


----------



## georgel007 (Mar 11, 2008)

xanadunl said:
			
		

> I got Pal Wii with WiiKey 1.9g and firmware 3.2E.
> First tried SSBB Brickblocked and then Regionfriid, burned with newest ImgBurn on DVD+R, default settings, game is seen by Wii, but stays black.
> Then tried SSBB without altering the ISO, burned with newest ImgBurn on DVD+R, game is seen, when booted I get a green screen saying the disc cannot be read, refer to manual.
> 
> Hope this helps someone, and maybe someone has info for me.


same for me. tried both traxdata and verbatim dvd +r dl, doesn't work


----------



## Shiranui (Mar 11, 2008)

OMG.... I think I'm loosing it... Like, no one wants to help us? after 38 pages no one took his time to help us PAL users? Why? No, really, why? I know alot of people here got it working on 50hz on PAL consoles, but non of them seem to care about the rest who are confused.... Come on! It will take you 5 minutes! 5 minutes that's all...
For the third time here - I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g FW 3.1E, Region Override is ON, and I don't care about the dual channels, what do I do? Step by step instructions please...


----------



## dvanderb (Mar 11, 2008)

So.. I had the "Game disc could not be read" problem mid intro video.  I tried this with YAOSM 3.0 RC1 and Wiikey 1.9g on the same wii.  I thought I might have to adjust the pot.. but instead i first just took a dry q-tip and rubbed it lightly on the laser.. hooked it up.. and voila.. it worked.  I played a few rounds.. no more problems.  Hopefully some of you can avoid laser adjustments just by taking Nintendo's advice and cleaning the laser head.

Burned on Verbatim 2.4x DVD+R DL with a Pioneer 111D.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> OMG.... I think I'm loosing it... Like, no one wants to help us? after 38 pages no one took his time to help us PAL users? Why? No, really, why? I know alot of people here got it working on 50hz on PAL consoles, but non of them seem to care about the rest who are confused.... Come on! It will take you 5 minutes! 5 minutes that's all...
> For the third time here - I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g FW 3.1E, Region Override is ON, and I don't care about the dual channels, what do I do? Step by step instructions please...
> 
> What the hell is wrong with you just read the damn thread like the rest of us.
> ...



If you don't care about dual channels do exactly what he did.


----------



## HoiHman (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok for all us pal users :

Here's the good news:

There's SSBB NTSC to PAL 60Hz fully patched by Flickio2 beeing uploaded *NOW!!!*












It's working and has no dup channels.

All you have to do is download it and burn it on DL disk using layerbreak 2084960


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 11, 2008)

Shiranui said:
			
		

> OMG.... I think I'm loosing it... Like, no one wants to help us? after 38 pages no one took his time to help us PAL users? Why? No, really, why? I know alot of people here got it working on 50hz on PAL consoles, but non of them seem to care about the rest who are confused.... Come on! It will take you 5 minutes! 5 minutes that's all...
> For the third time here - I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey 1.9g FW 3.1E, Region Override is ON, and I don't care about the dual channels, what do I do? Step by step instructions please...


Jesus Christ calm down and read the thread.
Come on! It will take you 5 minutes! 5 minutes that's all...


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

HoiHman said:
			
		

> Ok for all us pal users :
> 
> Here's the good news:
> 
> ...



Okay, well, since most of us already have a copy...

Did he do something absolutely spectacular to it or he just used the usual cocktail of patches?


----------



## alucard_xs (Mar 11, 2008)

"There's SSBB NTSC to PAL 60Hz fully patched by Flickio2 beeing uploaded NOW!!!" -> does this version support the 480p directly ?


----------



## Kilko (Mar 11, 2008)

HoiHman said:
			
		

> Ok for all us pal users :
> 
> Here's the good news:
> 
> ...



Uploaded to which groupname?


----------



## PlayingKarrde (Mar 11, 2008)

WiiKey 1.whatever
Stuck in the disk (burned at 2.4x). Told me to update. Did that. Playing. Badabing badaboom.

It's a great game. Kinda laggy online but still immensely playable. I have both previous SSB but never really got into them. This one I think I might actually be able to get into.

The SP is as boring as previous installments though, but that's hardly why we play SSB though is it.


----------



## spectral (Mar 11, 2008)

Just finished downloading and ran the inf file through the update patcher and ran the iso through regionfrii. Installed the update and no duplicate channels and the game runs fine, no skipping in the intro or anything. However its in 480i not 480p. I tried running it through the video mode changer V2.2 but it crahes the program when you try to change the video modes. Does anyone know how to change it to 480p. I'm on a PAL Wii(3.2E) with an Argon(1.8). I burnt the iso using imgburn at 2.4x(the rated speed of the discs) using layer break 2084960 on a pioneer dvr 115D. I don't know the brand of the discs as I didn't buy them and they have nothing written on them.

Edit: I restarted my computer the VMC is no longer crashing. I'm about to reburn and see if its running in 480p


----------



## rodak (Mar 11, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> Just finished downloading and ran the inf file through the update patcher and ran the iso through regionfrii. Installed the update and no duplicate channels and the game runs fine, no skipping in the intro or anything. However its in 480i not 480p. I tried running it through the video mode changer V2.2 but it crahes the program when you try to change the video modes. Does anyone know how to change it to 480p. I'm on a PAL Wii(3.2E) with an Argon(1.8). I burnt the iso using imgburn at 2.4x(the rated speed of the discs) using layer break 2084960 on a pioneer dvr 115D. I don't know the brand of the discs as I didn't buy them and they have nothing written on them.


set you wii to output 480i and then the game will run in 480p, i know it´s weird but it works


----------



## Dylaan (Mar 11, 2008)

I've dl/ed about 45% of this game, the WiiZARD release. Having a PAL console, it does work right? (Seems a bit uncertain over the last few pages) Maybe a sticky on the front page?


----------



## spectral (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tip, I'll try it if the video mode changer doesn't make it default to 480p. I'd rather not have to keep changing the settings everytime time I change games if I don't have too.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

rodak said:
			
		

> set you wii to output 480i and then the game will run in 480p, i know it´s weird but it works



Okay, so, i've heard that works, but is that after using the video changer on the iso?


----------



## MasteryodaX (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok just posting my experience
US NTSC Wii with old wiinja(not upgradable=001 error)
got the game used trucha signer to remove main.dol
patched with generic wii patcher
resigned
burned with imgburn
2.4X speed memorex dvd+r dl
works


----------



## Ralek (Mar 11, 2008)

Am I the only one experiencing that the game runs in 480i during battles even if the wii is set to 480i which results in 480p menus for me ?


----------



## spectral (Mar 11, 2008)

I've not bothered changing to 480i to see if it runs in 480p, I'd rather run in 480i than have to keep messing in the menu everytime I change games. I've got a copy burning now where I've tried forcing 480p with the brute mode of the VMC.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 11, 2008)

spectral said:
			
		

> I've not bothered changing to 480i to see if it runs in 480p, I'd rather run in 480i than have to keep messing in the menu everytime I change games. I've got a copy burning now where I've tried forcing 480p with the brute mode of the VMC.


That didn't work for me. I used GenericWiiPatcher and that solved the problem. Forced full screen at 60Hz now... \o/


----------



## Yosaku (Mar 11, 2008)

Anyone knows what I have to do if the Text at the Bottom is cut? Can't read all of it.. just using a Pal Wii with 50HZ and 576i(?) Plain old 52" TV


----------



## mantorras (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys, help me out here.

Why do i get error #001 with my DL SSBB?

My Wiikey is legit and 1.9g firmware runs SMG perfectly fine!

I don't get it


----------



## impulse102 (Mar 11, 2008)

adding my bit

-Pal Wii - Wiikey 1.9g - 3.1E Wii

-Downloaded Wiizard Release -Unpacked it

-Latest Version Brick Blocked & RegionFrii'd

- Burnt @ 2.4x speed with imgburn with imation dvd+R DL - added the custom layer break (Tools > Settings > Write > 2084960 )

- No updating required (had the DVD5 jap release and did the 15% trick if it makes a difference)


Problems Encountered:
*sometimes* Still freezes when you use mario's water cannon
Tried having my wii on 60hz in wii settings - caused it to come up with Unauthorised Device blah blah Error #001 - changed it back to 50hz, works fine

Note:
i also have a semi-bricked wii (USA Dual Channels from metroid)
my wiikey is set to region override


----------



## allbons (Mar 11, 2008)

I have from time to time the green text DRE ("Disc could not be read, eject it and power off console" or something like that).

Any fix for this issue ?


----------



## stonersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

Has anybody been able to get past the level where pokemon trainer joins lucas in Adventure mode, the screen freezes and theres a loud noise, like a fog horn that doesnt stop. Im using PAL wii with D2CKey burned with IMGburn at 2.4 and I set the layer break, Philips double layer DVD+RW (I've only just noticed its a DVD+RW...should this matter?)

I updated to 3.2 via internet, then ran the update on the SSBB disc resulting in dual channels...not to worry. First run the intro video and sound was jerky and in-game play was slow motion, so reset to 50Hz and then everything worked perfect upto the point where pokemon trainer joins. Im going to download the patched to PAL version from usenet and will post results.


----------



## ppkhoa (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm using JPN Wii and SSBB work fine without any UPDATE when i inserted the disk. I burn it with Verbatim DVD+DL at MAX speed (8.0x), it's works fine and the movie was very smooth ! Oh, i forgot, I'm using Wiikey 1.9g and I burnt the disk WITHOUT layer break. There isn't any noise from the drive like the JP SSBB, this US SSBB much more quiet than the J one


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

stonersteve said:
			
		

> Has anybody been able to get past the level where pokemon trainer joins lucas in Adventure mode, the screen freezes and theres a loud noise, like a fog horn that doesnt stop. Im using PAL wii with D2CKey burned with IMGburn at 2.4 and I set the layer break, Philips double layer DVD+RW (I've only just noticed its a DVD+RW...should this matter?)



That happens because you've used squirtles water beam. Thats the normal B attack. That usually only freezes like that in SP but in multi it should be fine. 


Also, anyword on whether video changer is required to get that 'magic' PAL 480i to 480p trick working?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

allbons said:
			
		

> I have from time to time the green text DRE ("Disc could not be read, eject it and power off console" or something like that).
> 
> Any fix for this issue ?



thats what i would like to know as i can't complete classic mode becasue of this


----------



## allbons (Mar 11, 2008)

And another question :
For PAL users, what is the point in burning this game on expensive dual layer DVDR, while your Wii wont be able to read the 2nd layer because you didn't update?


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

Yo, jalaneme, did you get 480p working? All I can remember is you had a bad burn and you went to do another one.


EDIT:



			
				allbons said:
			
		

> And another question :
> For PAL users, what is the point in burning this game on expensive dual layer DVDR, while your Wii wont be able to read the 2nd layer because you didn't update?



DVD's arn't expensive, and you don't need to update to read the second layer. Thanks for playing though.


----------



## stonersteve (Mar 11, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> stonersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bluebright...I got through the level now


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 11, 2008)

What's on the second layer anyway?


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> What's on the second layer anyway?



Single player content, like subspace etc. All the movies except the starting one are on the second layer. Probably more that i cant think of right now.


----------



## Viictoriio (Mar 11, 2008)

My patched iso works perfect in that case. All modes and movies seem to work fine at 60Hz PAL, fullscreen. Previous patches I tried didn't give me fullscreen, a lower part of the screen where the scores are displayed was missing.

But now it's fine.


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 11, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> allbons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you guys use the layerbreak?


----------



## daq (Mar 11, 2008)

yep ive run into the same problem of the game freezing and a loud fog horn type noise when using marios water cannon a few times during the stage..is there a patch or way to fix this (other than not using mario)


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

daq said:
			
		

> yep ive run into the same problem of the game freezing and a loud fog horn type noise when using marios water cannon a few times during the stage..is there a patch or way to fix this (other than not using mario)



The same way stonersteve got through that squirtle level...just dont use marios fludd pak and you should be fine.


----------



## taramas (Mar 11, 2008)

oh my god...i read this thread from yesterday and cant find any solution for my problem.

I played the Jap version just fine,did the update with the additional channels...

-Downloaded the Ntsc version

-change the region to Pal

-Burn it withought any layer specific options with a same dl disc as the jap one.

-The wii cant even read the disc..i cant hear the lazer working...

I could really appreciate any help... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pal wii with cyclowiz


----------



## ganons (Mar 11, 2008)

Viictoriio said:
			
		

> My patched iso works perfect in that case. All modes and movies seem to work fine at 60Hz PAL, fullscreen. Previous patches I tried didn't give me fullscreen, a lower part of the screen where the scores are displayed was missing.
> 
> But now it's fine.



What did u use to patch it? did u use layerbreak and do u get random dre?


----------



## Hit (Mar 11, 2008)

I paid 10 Euro for a DL Disc, does this work on PAL do i need any patches or could i better wait until PAL Release(Really won't throw away that 10 Euro)


----------



## laurenz (Mar 11, 2008)

I see people taling about changing video modes for PAL consoles. So what's the real difference between 50HZ, 60HZ, 480p or 480i? I mean, does it affect the actual gameplay or the speed of the game?


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 11, 2008)

ganons said:
			
		

> Viictoriio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The game also works fine for me. I patched it with Trucha Signer using the INF file in post 9 of this thread: -

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=76736&st=0

I used RegionFrii on the ISO, and then burned the game using ImgBurn without specifying a particular layer break. I'm using a WiiKey though, so I don't know if you need to specify a layer break for the game to work with other mod chips. The first time you play the game, it will show as a Wii system update in the disc channel. Click on it and it'll go through the update process, but because the game has been patched it won't actually update so you don't get duplicate channels. I think it just fools the Wii into thinking the update has taken place.

I've had no DREs, no green screens, no slow down, no parts of the screen being cut off - it seems fine. I think quality media helps. I always use Verbatim dual layers, and I've never had a problem with Xbox 360 games.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

daq said:
			
		

> yep ive run into the same problem of the game freezing and a loud fog horn type noise when using marios water cannon a few times during the stage..is there a patch or way to fix this (other than not using mario)



Mario's water cannon is a game crashing machine. First level of SSE, use it a few times and game freeze. Even when you go to controls configuration and test out the moves, the game uses Mario as demo to set up your controls and it freezes when using his water cannon there too. With a very annoying loud pitch screaming noise.

The game has just frozen with the same screaming noise while watching in spectator mode while trying to read up on it so maybe it's media problems. But I remember a lot of people reporting game crashing with Mario's cannon with the caravan release. It does seem strange that it's always that move that causes the crash, it's not just a random thing.


----------



## legendofninny (Mar 11, 2008)

funkinlesson said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what kinda tv are you using cause I had brawl (japanese) and on my tv samsung widescreen hd-ready there is a part of the screen cut of (bottom part not much but a little)


----------



## dydy (Mar 11, 2008)

the game work fine on wii pal with wiikey 1.9g ...just burn with imgburn on DVD+R DL verbatim in 2.4x and pioneer and run


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> no freeze for me on the SSE with mario?



It's not an instant thing, sometimes you can use it for a minute or so but it will freeze the game eventually. 

There's an easy way to test if this happens in your game if anyone wouldn't mind giving it a go. Go to Options, Controls, Make a new entry and call it anything you like, select a controller then click Test.

Keep pressing Down B or whatever you have set for Mario's water cannon and it will crash after 5 or 6 goes. You won't last a minute. Well, I don't anyway nor do quite a few other people.


----------



## daq (Mar 11, 2008)

Hardcore Gamer said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep, did that and it crashes every time. PAL 3.1FW, 1.9g Wiikey.

anyone else?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Mar 11, 2008)

dydy said:
			
		

> the game work fine on wii pal with wiikey 1.9g ...just burn with imgburn on DVD+R DL verbatim in 2.4x and pioneer and run


See  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you asked about 15 times where the double layer break should be
instead of just burning the damn baby on a disk


----------



## rodak (Mar 11, 2008)

daq said:
			
		

> Hardcore Gamer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unconfirmed info: Set Deflicker to OFF in the game options and it should work, a guy in another post says that, haven't tried myself. But it dont hurts to try


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

rodak said:
			
		

> daq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It works, just tried it. Turn Deflicker off, change wii settings to 60hz then load the game. The screen will turn blank but keep pressing A or wait, I don't know and the opening intro will appear eventually. I tested Mario in the control test for a while and no crashing.

This also fixes the scores half disappearing off the bottom the screen.


----------



## daq (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Unconfirmed info: Set Deflicker to OFF in the game options and it should work, a guy in another post says that, haven't tried myself. But it dont hurts to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep, tried it and it works fine. thanks for that, glad to be able to run it in 60hz with no crashing!!


----------



## pnut (Mar 11, 2008)

killer23d said:
			
		

> pnut said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was my burner itself..... Anyone use a Pioneer burner?  thats what I'm loooking to buy.


----------



## dydy (Mar 11, 2008)

Daimakaimura said:
			
		

> dydy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




yep Daimakaimura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no layerbreak selected and work ^^


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 11, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> what kinda tv are you using cause I had brawl (japanese) and on my tv samsung widescreen hd-ready there is a part of the screen cut of (bottom part not much but a little)


A Samsung LCD. The game is full screen apart from the cut scenes where there is a black frame around the picture that's maybe an inch wide, which I assume is intentional. My Wii's connected via a component cable and is set to 480p.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

bluebright said:
			
		

> Yo, jalaneme, did you get 480p working? All I can remember is you had a bad burn and you went to do another one.



yes 480p works fine, will turning the deflicker off stop the green error messages?


----------



## Audioboxer (Mar 11, 2008)

480p works for me but I have to set my Wii to 480i.

If I leave my Wii on 480p it runs brawl IN 480i :|

Dunno why....

Same for you jalaneme?


----------



## ZildjianKX (Mar 11, 2008)

Wiikey 1.9g
US NTSC Wii
Burned game with disk utility in OS X (no layer break obviously)
Used Verbatim DVD+DL

Booted up, did system update, works 100%


----------



## Selxis (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm sorry to ask a question that may seem dumb to some, but what is layer break? Isn't a dual layer disc just a dual layer disc?

Thanks in advance for the answer


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Verbatim 8x DVD+R DL (MKM 003 00)
Layerbreak fixed
Wiikey 1.9g
3.2U Wii
15% trick w/JPN SSBB
2.4x burn speed

Works perfectly. Did not ask for update.


----------



## splattered (Mar 11, 2008)

Does anyone know if a Trucha PPF patch has been released to remove the drive protection on the game? This was done for Mario Galaxy and said to be working great... this would be a great help for some of us 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone knows, shoot me a PM. Thanks!


----------



## funkinlesson (Mar 11, 2008)

Selxis said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to ask a question that may seem dumb to some, but what is layer break? Isn't a dual layer disc just a dual layer disc?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the answer
> 
> ...


If you don't specify a layer break, that's exactly what happens - there is an equal amount of data on both layers. All I know is that method worked perfectly for me and I'm not having the issues that some other people are having.


----------



## 73ARM3 (Mar 11, 2008)

Aone 8x DVD+R DL (nice and cheap and what I use for 360 games)
Layerbreak 2084960
Pal Wii
Wiikey 1.9g
3.2E
Burnt at 2.4x with imgburn
Untouched iso 
Did the update (allready have dupe channels)

Only problem I have seen so far was jerky music on intro, 
but seemed to fix itself once deflicker was turned off.


----------



## kingofkingz24 (Mar 11, 2008)

question , i downloaded the wzrdssbb from a newsgroup , but when i try to extract it , it tells me i missing some files and i downloaded every file available, anyone else having this problem, how do i fix it?


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

kingofkingz24 said:
			
		

> question , i downloaded the wzrdssbb from a newsgroup , but when i try to extract it , it tells me i missing some files and i downloaded every file available, anyone else having this problem, how do i fix it?


quickpar to repair


----------



## abc99 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have been following all 43 pages .  I feel like I have known some of you for years now.

Media question:

I am considering buying Staples brand DVD+R DL's.  They are $30 for 25 in the US.  Has anyone had any experience with these?

--

Also, good luck to any of you out there who may be working on a DVD5 rip.  Godspeed.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

abc99 said:
			
		

> Have been following all 43 pages .  I feel like I have known some of you for years now.
> 
> Media question:
> 
> ...


I don't know off hand what staples uses for their dvd+r dl's. Maybe if you check around cdfreaks or afterdawn, you can get more information on them.


----------



## Torup (Mar 11, 2008)

Question:

Gonna burn an DVD-R DL (odds against me, I know) then:

Custon Layer Break: yes or no?


----------



## abc99 (Mar 11, 2008)

Torup said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Gonna burn an DVD-R DL (odds against me, I know) then:
> 
> Custon Layer Break: yes or no?




People here said that DVD-R DL has a fixed layer break by design, so it doesn't matter if you try to specify one...


----------



## legendofninny (Mar 11, 2008)

custom layer break should not be possible with dvd-r dl


----------



## Torup (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks.


Will try. Post results later.


----------



## taramas (Mar 11, 2008)

taramas said:
			
		

> oh my god...i read this thread from yesterday and cant find any solution for my problem.
> 
> I played the Jap version just fine,did the update with the additional channels...
> 
> ...




grrrr...i almost hate this game!!!

reburn it with nero this time in lowest speed and again....the Wii cant even start reading it!I cant hear any noise trying to read it!

Please please someone reply with any help!I cant understand why the same disc worked fine with the jap release but has problems with the ntsc version..

pall wii cyclowiz with latest update and plillips dvd+r dl disc


----------



## zeph (Mar 11, 2008)

I've got a 1.9g wiikey and burned the wizard iso with the .inf replacement and that's it.
it plays fine but every now and then i get a green screen that says the game disc could not be read. anyone else getting that?


----------



## shyo (Mar 11, 2008)

i have problems with memorex +r dl. my wii always goes to a black screen with white text saying an error has ocurred yadda yadda. after that its always could not find disc. am i the only one with that problem?


----------



## malachii (Mar 11, 2008)

shyo said:
			
		

> i have problems with memorex +r dl. my wii always goes to a black screen with white text saying an error has ocurred yadda yadda. after that its always could not find disc. am i the only one with that problem?



I have had:

Unreadable disc
Black screen with white text saying the error has occured, etc

I also use memorex +r DL and they work great in my wii, once I:

Burned with Nero at the slowest setting
Cleaned the lens 
Adjusted the dvd pot to 500 ohms per the cyclowiz site.

What's funny is, when I used to boot my wii with a burned disc inside, it would take the dash about 3-5 seconds after boot to show the game photo on the game channel. Now after the steps above, by the time the system gets to the dash, it's already there and ready to rock....


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

i'm getting very fed up now, every 5 minutes that stupid error message "the disc could not be read" the game is unplayable, i'm going to buy some new dual layers soon i think.


----------



## sekhu (Mar 11, 2008)

just throwing this out there, but is it possible that the dump is bad? Seems almost everyone is having problems with the DVD9 version of the game, with green screen and black screen messages, crashs and the like. Though DVD5 versions which are striped of movies work fine.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

anyone with problems able to do a pie/pif scan of the disc?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> anyone with problems able to do a pie/pif scan of the disc?



when i first burned the disc i made imgburn scan for errors and it found none, yet i still got these errors.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ziddey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


an imgburn scan won't necessarily reflect if the wii can read it. usually, pc dvd drives are better able to handle errors and retries than other drives.

I'm sure a lot of people are springing for the cheapest dl discs they can find, and/or trying to burn too fast. For example, best buy has a 15 pack of dynex (best buy brand) dvd+r dl for the same price as a 5 pack of another brand. These discs have an atip of ricohjpn d01, which can be argued as not that great to begin with. But it's also faked by a lot of other companies. The dynex says it's made in hong kong, which most likely means it's fake ricohjpn d01.

I grabbed a pack of these myself today to do some experimenting on since it was "cheap". Almost done with a first burn right now. I'm pretty sure it'll absolutely bomb out at pie/pif. I'll post the results when I have them.


That said, look for discs that use real mkm


dl is a tough animal


quickedit: still on the first layer but as is, there's already a bunch of pif 4's. with single layer discs, i would have probably thrown it out and reburned with a pif of 4. That said, I'm expecting the second layer to be way worse


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

taramas said:
			
		

> taramas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the cyclowiz just like the d2ckey, where it won't work unless you manually enter the layer break. I'm pretty sure this doesn't work on d2ckey without the layer break entered in imgburn.

Only guessing mind.


----------



## antivirus6613 (Mar 11, 2008)

Anybody had success with Office Depot DVD+R ?


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 11, 2008)

73ARM3 said:
			
		

> Aone 8x DVD+R DL (nice and cheap and what I use for 360 games)
> Layerbreak 2084960
> Pal Wii
> Wiikey 1.9g
> ...



Jerky video means you'll get slow mo game too I've found. Deflicker off and set it to 60hz sorted it for me. You can turn deflicker back on once it's loaded and play but remember to turn it back off before quitting or it will just blank screen for good in 60hz mode.

I use Aone's, the only dvd's my liteon likes. I've also read on here a few times that you're supposed to burn at a fast speed and they don't like slow speeds. All confusing stuff.

For the record, I burnt at 4x (the lowest my writer allows) and the game crashed during the SSE on one of the videos, I burnt again at max speed which seemed to be 6x and everything works great. I always copy at max speed for normal wii games and had no bother.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

Want to see some garbage? The scan isn't even finished yet but it's clear the wii won't be able to handle this:


----------



## space21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hej all, 

heres my report:
I have an PAL Wii with newest firmware + wiikey smg

1    Downloaded game
2    User trucha signer to remove update
3    Burn with imgburn on a MediaRange DVD+r DL with 4x speed, and with layer break 208.......
4    Put the game in Wii, confirm the update
5    Game asks to create an savefile, thats okay by me, so we chose OK!
6    When the intromovie is going to start, i got an Game Read error, 

7    I think thats because of my cheapest DVD+R DL???


----------



## RGadelha (Mar 11, 2008)

sekhu said:
			
		

> just throwing this out there, but is it possible that the dump is bad? Seems almost everyone is having problems with the DVD9 version of the game, with green screen and black screen messages, crashs and the like. Though DVD5 versions which are striped of movies work fine.


Is there a receipe anywhere for how to rip the movies / whatever to get a DVD5 from the Wiizard iso?


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

good lawd

trying in my old busted up nec 3500 at 2.4x to see how it does. not even going to bother with layer break until the disc can at least show reasonable pif to make me believe it'd actually work


----------



## Elrinth (Mar 11, 2008)

so, I have a PAL Wii but I haven't updated to absolutely latest update 3.2? I think I have 3.1E
what should I do to be able to play this US version of Smash Brawl without getting extra weather and news channel?


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 11, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> dl is a tough animal



and expensive too


----------



## TheVirus (Mar 11, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> good lawd
> 
> trying in my old busted up nec 3500 at 2.4x to see how it does. not even going to bother with layer break until the disc can at least show reasonable pif to make me believe it'd actually work



I have the same drive as you (SATA Samsung, right?). I can't run the Disc Quality test, the start button is inactive. What do I need to do to run it?

Edit: I'm guessing you need to use non-Wii game media... I only have 1 DVD DL left and don't want to waste it on a video.


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 11, 2008)

Tomorroe I am going to buy 20 Verbatim DVD+R DL ... I hope ONE of them will work fine with my Wii .. 
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=779...p;#entry1025061

And 50 Verbatim DVD-R .. Than I can play No More Heros .. Oooh yeah!


----------



## Pikachu025 (Mar 11, 2008)

How can you check PIE/PIF DURING a burn?


----------



## ziddey (Mar 11, 2008)

TheVirus, I don't have a specific link, but if you crawl around google / cdfreaks, you'll see the change in the registry you need to make to have nero allow disc quality scanning with the s203b drive.

It's a pretty lenient scanner, so I tend to be more strict with the results. I scan at 8x and if I can get


----------



## kallekall (Mar 11, 2008)

cyr0x said:
			
		

> Tomorroe I am going to buy 20 Verbatim DVD+R DL ... I hope ONE of them will work fine with my Wii ..
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=779...p;#entry1025061
> 
> And 50 Verbatim DVD-R .. Than I can play No More Heros .. Oooh yeah!



Sounds like you spend more money to make the copied game to work than it would have cost to buy the original...


----------



## cyr0x (Mar 11, 2008)

kallekall said:
			
		

> cyr0x said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I allready ordered a original copy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/e.
Btw. I have a xbox360, with flash, too.


----------



## bluebright (Mar 11, 2008)

I never found verbatim's to be that good. In fact, I consider them to be crap. I've used TDK's for my whole collection and I've never had a problem. For the JAP release of smash I useda DL+ TDK and it ran without problems.

So, everyone having random problems, it might be bad media. 

jalaneme, wasn't there a trucher thing that removed that error you keep having? Or i spose thats different to the #001 error.


----------



## 73ARM3 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have used what I think is a very cheap DL disc, Aone 8x DVD+R and they
cost me £3.90 for 10, so far, after 3 hours of continous play (my son playing)
I have had no errors whatsoever or green screens.  I never touched the iso
at all...just burnt a 2.4 with the layerbreak set.

Pal wii with wiikey 1.9g.

The only thing I see whats different than normal is...when I start the
game, my TV says NO SIGNAL, leave it for 10 seconds and it kicks
back in....think it must be the 480p setting....running through a normal
scart.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeing all these failures makes me think it's a bad dump.... Has anyone played the game fine without disc errors?


----------



## coolbho3000 (Mar 11, 2008)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> Seeing all these failures makes me think it's a bad dump.... Has anyone played the game fine without disc errors?


That would be me.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 11, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What media did you use? What speed did you use to write onto your dl dvd?


----------



## Torup (Mar 12, 2008)

Error 001. And Galaxy goes fine.


----------



## Hardcore Gamer (Mar 12, 2008)

So do the Masterpieces not work on PAL? I just get a black screen and have to reset my Wii if I try to play them.


----------



## gjac1 (Mar 12, 2008)

RGadelha said:
			
		

> sekhu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78029

Works perfect on a DVD5 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The DRE's are down to 2 things , your Wii's laser calibration and/or your media...i am begining to think that Nintendo never intended on doing games on DL media because it seems that the Wii's laser is not calibrated for DL...

When Nintendo say ship your Wii back to us and we will "clean it" what they really mean is they are going to tweak the laser pots to make it read DL better


----------



## RGadelha (Mar 12, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=78029
> 
> Works perfect on a DVD5 as well
> 
> ...


Thank you gjac1, I'll try this while I wait for the WiiKey team to fix the fw.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 12, 2008)

gjac1 said:
			
		

> RGadelha said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good theory! I've never had issues with my wii with reading decently burnt single layer discs. And so far, ssbb seems to be fine too. But if people start reporting what new values nintendo is setting, maybe i'll adjust mine as well


----------



## bluebright (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok, we'll, after all this tedious reading, I finally had a chance to burn a copy. Here we go:

I used this tutorial to prime my iso...actually, I can't find the link...but all it was is use trucher to empty the update, regionfrii it and thats all.

Then I burnt on a TDK DL+ disc @ 2.4x in Nero with NO custom layer break

I set my wii to 480i, Brawl for some spastic reason then runs in 480p. Oh, and NO problems. Runs perfectly, I don't even have that squirtle/mario water problem. It runs like the real thing. I hope that helps anyone.


----------



## RGadelha (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, double post due to server/browser malfunction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thank you gjac1, again. It worked like a charm.
I think I'm not waiting anymore for the WiiKey team for a fix and gonna archive my SSBB original when it arrives. I'm gonna save my laser not playing dual layer DVDs, unless necessary.

Thank you again, thank you so MUCH!


----------



## kokiri_link (Mar 12, 2008)

Burned on Memorex + DL (Some ritek brand disc) at 4x in imgburn, works flawlessly on my pal wii!


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 12, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cosign.

Used Verbatim DVD+DL burned 2 copies, 2.4x and one 4x. Both no errors. Used Nero, set no layerbreak.

But my NEC burned has a changed bitsetting (did that a couple of years ago, when I still burned NGC games), it burns discs as DVD-ROM, which is more compatible with NGC/Wii.

I think lots of problem come from bad media and shitty burners.


----------



## Krumm (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm starting to wonder how many ppl actually change the book type to DL-Rom. Because, after reading this thread we see many ppl just trying the first option they see and don't bother investigating the details, then when they have a problem they don´t specify anything and creates a lot of confusion.


----------



## ziddey (Mar 12, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> I'm starting to wonder how many ppl actually change the book type to DL-Rom. Because, after reading this thread we see many ppl just trying the first option they see and don't bother investigating the details, then when they have a problem they don´t specify anything and creates a lot of confusion.


would be interesting if that was the trick. but dvd-rom bitsetting hasn't been an issue with sl discs


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 12, 2008)

ziddey said:
			
		

> Krumm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don´t know, my burner is in this mode for ages. 
I do know that I never really had any problems with running Wii-NGC isos. SSB Japanese never crashed (He got a copy I burned). My friend unlocked all Characters etc..

And now he is going to start again with SSB USA.


----------



## Krumm (Mar 12, 2008)

Well that isn't the trick i'm sure, but it is common knowledge that the wii doesn't like +R media, so using -r (except -R DL those don´t work to well) or +R changed to -Rom makes for better compatibility.

In my opinion there will never be 1 solution for all the problems in this game. I believe the problem is the fact that it is in a DL Dvd and the wii just isn´t optimized for DL Dvds, hence the Nintendo "cleaning" the lasers for free, we all know its BS, its just an excuse to calibrate the laser without admitting they planed it wrong.

So, even doing everything right will be conditioned by the laser your wii has, a bit of luck is needed. Heck, even the original game doesn't work right.... comon....


----------



## chr0m (Mar 12, 2008)

I burned with no patching and no layer break set onto Verbatim +R at 8x
Works great, videos are smooth and can use Mario's FLUDD with no crashing.
My only gripe is that it only runs in 480i.
If I change my Wii to 480p it runs in 480p at the start and then switches back to 480i in the game.

PAL with Wiikey 1.9g


----------



## soul2soul (Mar 12, 2008)

Krumm said:
			
		

> Well that isn't the trick i'm sure, but it is common knowledge that the wii doesn't like +R media, so using -r (except -R DL those don´t work to well) or +R changed to -Rom makes for better compatibility.
> 
> In my opinion there will never be 1 solution for all the problems in this game. I believe the problem is the fact that it is in a DL Dvd and the wii just isn´t optimized for DL Dvds, hence the Nintendo "cleaning" the lasers for free, we all know its BS, its just an excuse to calibrate the laser without admitting they planed it wrong.
> 
> So, even doing everything right will be conditioned by the laser your wii has, a bit of luck is needed. Heck, even the original game doesn't work right.... comon....



Burned on + media, no problems. 
It has more to do with the burner than with the good + or - media imo. 
And yeah the state of the laser in the Wii. Can we adjust that like the NGC laser?


----------



## MG4M3R (Mar 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Error 001. And Galaxy goes fine.



Same with me, and the Brawl Jap Single Layer works fine =/

Someone can help us?

Edit: If this help, I use Wiikey TT_TT


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Mar 12, 2008)

Use "Generic Wii Patcher" : http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=779...t=0&start=0

How many times will we have to say that ?


----------



## spirited (Mar 12, 2008)

latest wii patch online on a 1.9g wiikey, burned smash on memorex +R at 2.4x, popped it into my wii and it asked to update so i let it update and the bar zoomed acrossed, wii reset and bam! it works :] just have a few problems with it but i can play it at least


----------



## superrob (Mar 12, 2008)

Good that i got a 75GB Usenet account right now


----------



## klajess (Mar 12, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> ^^wiirelease-0711^^
> 
> *We DO NOT host illegal files - please do not ask where to obtain this ISO or give links to places to find this ISO or you will be immediately banned.*
> 
> *This is a Dual Layer release - you need to have a DL read/writer drive and a DL disc. More information on this release to be determined.*


see video go here:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMWDn_UCE4o


----------



## SomeGuyGG (Mar 12, 2008)

klajess said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Hilarious narration.


----------



## mantorras (Mar 12, 2008)

So guys, my PAL console runs the game perfectly fine, i can only enter in 60Hz mode if deflickering is off, otherwise i have to enter in 50Hz mode, and that's all fine in my book, i can even turn on deflicker after entering in 60Hz mode.

HOWEVER

Damn classic games do not start.
Is this a known issue?


----------



## Selxis (Mar 12, 2008)

Alright, I got MediaRange DVD+R DL 8,5GB discs.

Can anyone tell me what application I should burn the ISO with and other details I should adjust?

Thanks!


----------



## mr_ding (Mar 12, 2008)

*Console*: NTSC Wii
*Modchip*: Wiikey 1.9g
*Media*: Memorex Dual-Layer DVD+R
*Burning Software*: IMGBurn (Image->Disc)
*Burning speed*: 1x, WITHOUT using any layer-break number

*Result:*
Pop disc into Wii console, it performs a Wii update, then the game plays fine.


----------



## spinteews (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry if this is a stupid question, I've never burned a dual layer disc before.  I picked up some memorx dl disc made from ritak?  anyways, they are +R's.  So i'm using img burn, I have a ntsc wii with wiikey 1.9g and wii updated to 3.2U.

Is there any specific setting I need to put in img burn to burn the file?  I put the dl disc in and it reads it fine, then i hit burn image... and get the following error code...

"Optimum power calibration failed - reason power calibration are error"

When i hit continue again it gave me...

failed to set L0 data zone capacity

any help please.

thanks


----------



## ganons (Mar 12, 2008)

MASTERPIECE doesnt work for i got PAL console any1 get it working?


----------



## FISHERMAN (Mar 12, 2008)

I managed to sign it and make it pal also made a dvd5 version but unfortunately i cant play it with XCM 1080 box to my samsung 206bw. I tried swithing cables video modes but in vain. any ideas?


----------



## CuriousG (Mar 12, 2008)

[/quote]







 Hilarious narration.
[/quote]

And that's why kids you don't do drugs.


----------



## Lazycus (Mar 12, 2008)

spinteews said:
			
		

> Sorry if this is a stupid question, I've never burned a dual layer disc before.  I picked up some memorx dl disc made from ritak?  anyways, they are +R's.  So i'm using img burn, I have a ntsc wii with wiikey 1.9g and wii updated to 3.2U.
> 
> Is there any specific setting I need to put in img burn to burn the file?  I put the dl disc in and it reads it fine, then i hit burn image... and get the following error code...
> 
> ...



Sounds like you need to update your DVD burner's firmware or maybe get a newer one.  "L0" refers to the first layer of the double layer, "L1" is the second.


----------



## spinteews (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Lite-on LH-20A1L

Guess I'll try to update my firmware tonite... running vista x64...


----------



## blunty (Mar 12, 2008)

Burned on Verbatim 8x DVD+DL (made in Singapore from Best Buy) @ 8x on nec ND-3540 with imgburn.

- no layer break
- yaosm 2.0rc3
- usa dms/d2a

SSBB (U) loaded and I played for about 30 minutes w/o issues.  Upgraded wii fw to 3.2U from the internet prior to playing the game.  Older yaosm fw launched the game but went back to wii channel screen.


----------



## scrub6969 (Mar 13, 2008)

Success on 2nd try!

Wiikey 1.9g
Disc: Verbatim +R DL (made in singapore)
Imgburn 2.4

Burned 2.4x, plays perfect.

First try was:
RiData +R DL
Nero 6
Got Error #001


----------



## doyama (Mar 13, 2008)

I had success as well

Updated to 3.2U
Wiikey updated to 1.9g
Imation DVD+R DL burned at 1x speed with ImgBurn

There is a .dvd file that will set all the appropriate settings in ImgBurn for the iso. Just search the interweb for this .dvd file and it should help you burn it properly. I did 1x just to be ultra paranoid.


----------



## Krumm (Mar 13, 2008)

Pal Wii 3.1E / Winja Deluxe
changed the update.inf with prophets one
trucha signed it
regionfri (not really needed though, for me at least)
used a TDK 8x +R DL (Book type set to -Rom)
set the layerbreake
burnt with Imgburn at autospeed, did it at 4x 

Inserted the game, did the update, reboot etc.
had to change to 50Hz, had black screen with 60Hz.
got in, disabled Deflickering, got out changed to 60Hz
rebooted, when getting in it, screen goes black without 
signal for a bit, something around 10s or so, game 
kicks in, no skipping everything smooth.
Still didnt try SSE, everything else worked perfectly.


Had a first Burn with a 2.4x +R DL Fujifilm, didn't go too well, it locked up when trying to get the game intro, locked on a white screen, didn't have the layerbreake at the time, dunno if it actually made a difference, i believe the media did it.
Have fun, hope this helps anyone.


----------



## BudFern (Mar 13, 2008)

So far 3 tries.  The last almost worked.  lol  It said it was updating, but it was very fast.  It didn't fix my semi-brick.  I still can not get to my Wii settings.  The game showed up on the "game channel", but then did not play.  Unable to find disk error.


----------



## henkje.doc (Mar 13, 2008)

Burned the game on Arita DL+r on 2,4 speed with Imgburn and the Layerbreak method. (PAL 3.1e, Wiikey 1.9g)

I already had 2 duplicate channels of Metroid Prime so no probs for me to update.

After the update i've played about half an hour. Only one disk error, but after replacing the disc again in the Wii it continued to play.

Intromovie is playing nice only end movie is playing choppy.

Its a very nice and a real Nintendo franchise game. Will keep playing this one for a while


----------



## legendofninny (Mar 13, 2008)

ok so  i hear people saying you don't need layerbreak and i hear people sayin it only works with layerbreak.

SO i'm gonna burn with verbatim dvd+R 2.4x 
can anyone advise my if i should use layerbreak or not

appreciated


----------



## Opium (Mar 13, 2008)

legendofninny said:
			
		

> ok so  i hear people saying you don't need layerbreak and i hear people sayin it only works with layerbreak.
> 
> SO i'm gonna burn with verbatim dvd+R 2.4x
> can anyone advise my if i should use layerbreak or not
> ...



Depends on what modchip you're using as to whether you 'need' the layerbreak set. Wiikey doesn't need the layerbreak set I don't believe. Wiinja does. If in doubt just set it anyway, can't hurt.


----------



## superkris (Mar 13, 2008)

Just dumped the game using wiifrii.

NTSC Launch Wii
Wiikey 1.9g
3.0U (or 3.1U) not sure

Burn the game on a Verbatim DL+ at 2.4x with Imgburn (no layer break specified)

Works fine!!!

P.S. I tought the update would bring my Wii to 3.2U?!?
I only have dial-up so no way I'm downloading that


----------



## Krumm (Mar 13, 2008)

I don´t think that setting the layer break will hurt anything. It can help you if you need it, if you don't, it won't make a difference. So i say, use it if you are not sure.


----------



## ganons (Mar 13, 2008)

Is MASTERPIECE working for anyone?


----------



## legendofninny (Mar 13, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> legendofninny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



even though you advised me to USE layerbreak, I did not and it works on my first try


----------



## spinteews (Mar 13, 2008)

Works perfect.  I did a FW update on my dvd burner, changed some settings in imgburn, burn at 2.4x with some ritak dl+r.  My wii is a NTSC, 1.9G wiikey with FW3.2U, popped in the disc, update needed, updated, game loads, plays fine!

Thanks


----------



## piatzo (Mar 13, 2008)

spinteews said:
			
		

> Works perfect.  I did a FW update on my dvd burner, changed some settings in imgburn, burn at 2.4x with some ritak dl+r.  My wii is a NTSC, 1.9G wiikey with FW3.2U, popped in the disc, update needed, updated, game loads, plays fine!
> 
> Thanks



What u changed in imgburn settings?


----------



## e3m88 (Mar 13, 2008)

primer intento:
-Wii USA 3.1U
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl USA
-burner: LG-GSA-E10N
-IMGBurn (Layer Break 2084960)
-2,4x
-Ridata (RITEK-D01-01) +R DL 2,4x
-D2Pro.
-white screen

segundo intento:
-Wii USA 3.1U
-Super Smash Bros. Brawl USA
-burner: LG-GSA-E10N
-IMGBurn (Layer Break 2084960)
-4x
-Ridata (RITEK-S04-66) +R DL 8x
-D2Pro.
-working!!!


----------



## hasteveha (Mar 13, 2008)

I boot up from dual layder usa brawl. When I put in my retail brawl it won't work. I did a layer break on my dl, is that why?


----------



## Sir VG (Mar 13, 2008)

For everybody that says "it works", go play Adventure Mode (Subspace Emissary) before saying that.  That's where the game always seems to break if it's gonna.

And that's where I'm stuck.  I've burned it with auto layer break, and a manual one.  The manual got me a little further than the auto break, but now I'm at a spot where neither one works.  It's just after Samus joins the team (not to be confused with Zero Suit Samus).  Auto break crashed for me just before the end of a mission (which really sucked) - the one where Falco joins.


----------



## gazzaman2k (Mar 13, 2008)

anyone confirm this working on Wiinja Deluxe update 4 and the d2cKey?

i know working is:

Wiikey 1.9g
D2pro
Argon 1.8


----------



## xtrahairy (Mar 14, 2008)

My case:
PAL launch Wii
Wiikey 1.9g
3.2E firmware
Verbatim DVD+R DL
Burnt Wiizard rip at 2.4x with specified layer break

Result:
Works fine with no stutters at all... untill I get to the part in SSE where you just finished the battle on the bridge of the Halberd, it's a consequent white screen + "Game disc cannot be read" from there. Looks like I won't be able to finish the single player with this disc.. Masterpieces don't work either.


----------



## shadyboy (Mar 14, 2008)

is there a way to get this game to runn 100 % on a DL dvd?
and what is the method for doing it ?? is there also a certain type of DL DVD you have to burn it on to get it to work???


----------



## stonersteve (Mar 14, 2008)

Sir VG said:
			
		

> For everybody that says "it works", go play Adventure Mode (Subspace Emissary) before saying that.  That's where the game always seems to break if it's gonna.
> 
> And that's where I'm stuck.  I've burned it with auto layer break, and a manual one.  The manual got me a little further than the auto break, but now I'm at a spot where neither one works.  It's just after Samus joins the team (not to be confused with Zero Suit Samus).  Auto break crashed for me just before the end of a mission (which really sucked) - the one where Falco joins.




Ive got past that level no problems. I used Verbatim DL+R and a D2CKey Modchip.


----------



## mark.m.moran (Mar 14, 2008)

Has anybody tried Freeloader and the Wiizard rip of SSBB on a PAL Wii? I am gonna try and burn the NTSC reatil rip without any modifications and then use Freeloader to play.

PAL Wii with Wiikey here.

Cheers,
M


----------



## ianlin (Mar 14, 2008)

Stonersteve: I also used Verbatim DL+R (2.4X, Nero 7, auto layer break) and a D2CKey Modchip, disc is recognized, but console froze when trying to start game.  The only thing I can think of is maybe I should have used manual layer break.  How did you burn your back up your disc?


----------



## mark.m.moran (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi guys,
I just burned the Wiizard NTSC release UNTOUCHED onto a DL Imation DVD. I used Imgburn and set the break point. Put the game in and it asked to update which I did as I already have the dupe channels. Restarted Wii and it worked perfectly, no lag, no data errors...NOTHING. Just been playing it for over half and hour and all fine.

I have a PAL Wii 3.2E, first day release with a Wiikey running firmware 1.9. 

Cheers,
M


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ok so I burned it to a verbatim dl dvd at 2.4x speed without break point. I've been playing for a hour and still no errors. Seems good.


----------



## adiabatic (Mar 15, 2008)

Finished subspace emissary and have had at least 50 brawls, still working flawlessly.

PAL Wii
3.2 Firmware
D2PRO
Verbatim DVD+DL (used imgburn at 4x with manual layerbreak)
Did the NTSC to PAL update trick with trucha (so no dual channels)


----------



## SpookADUke (Mar 15, 2008)

I just burned Brawl, and when I put the disk into the Wii, I was happy that I didn't get the 001 error, but then I got the green "Game Data cannot be read" error.  I have been reading on the forums that you switch to 50hz, reboot, turn deflicker off, then switch back to 60hz.  I understand this, but when I look for the option to change the hz, its not there.

I go to Wii Settings, go to screen, and then screen resolution(I think that's what it's called).  Inside it, I only see EDTV/HDTV(480P) and Standard TV(480i).  So am I looking in the wrong area, or is there something I have to do for the 60hz and 50hz options to appear?


Basically, how do I get to 50hz and 60hz?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## logical-dude (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone tried this...

Super.Smash.Bros.Brawl.WII.NTSC.TO.PAL.UPDATES.REMOVED.PPF.PATCH

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

?                                                                   
?  Files    : 4.02 MB (4,223,373 bytes)                              
?  Date     : 12 March 2008                                         
?  Needed   : Super_Smash_Bros_Brawl_USA_Wii-WiiZARD                 
?                                                                   
?  This PPF patch will modify the WiiZARD's iso file so the game     
?  can be played on PAL Wii systems. We removed the english updates  
?  so it doesn't apply the updates and you won't get duplicate      
?  channels. The region of the wii game is also patched. The modchip 
?  doesn't have to change the region on the fly anymore. This patch  
?  is confirmed working on the Wiikey 1.9g firmware in combination  
?  with 3.2E. The game runs on 60Hz and without any framedrops.    
?  It's signed with the Trucha Signer.                             
?                                                                  
?  How to install:                                                  
?  1. Extract the WiiZARD release to a folder.                       
?  2. Extract the included rar file to the same folder.            
?  3. Start "ppf-o-matic3.exe"                                       
?  4. Select the ISO File, WiiZARD's iso.                           
?  5. Select the included Patch file, our ppf patch.               
?  6. Press apply, and wait for the finished sign.                 
?  7. Leech ImageBurn, http://www.imgburn.com/ 
?  8. Select write image to disc, select the iso file (source).    
?  9. Set write speed to 2.4x, just to be safe.                      
?  10. Burn the baby.                                               
?  11. Alternatively you can add the layer break manually, this      
?      didn't work for me, but for some others. Here is how it goes: 
?      In ImageBurn click Tools->Settings->Write Tab               
?      In the options section select Layer Break "User specified"   
?      and enter the following number: 2084960. Press OK and BURN.   
?                                                                   
?   Have fun gaming this nice dual layer wii-game...                 
?   Special thanks fly out to: LOTG


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes the PPF patch works a treat.

If you have wiikey make sure it is 1.9g though. Does not work otherwise (I tried) even if you remove the 001 check used for SMG)

Good Luck

My case:

PAL launch Wii
Super.Smash.Bros.Brawl.WII.NTSC.TO.PAL.UPDATES.REMOVED.PPF.PATCH
Wiikey 1.9g
3.2E firmware
Verbatim DVD+R DL
No Layer Break
RGB Cable. Wii settings in 50hz mode. Start game (get stuttering sound). Go to game options and switch deflicker off. Change wii settings to 60hz and restart game. No video/sounds problems so far


----------



## logical-dude (Mar 15, 2008)

cheers i'll give it a try..

Did it still ask to update your machine ???


----------



## rhyguy (Mar 15, 2008)

Spookadude:
i'm pretty sure us wiis dont need that 50hz thing

i think you need to add a layerbreak using imgburn


----------



## mariofreak401 (Mar 15, 2008)

when comes ssbb in the netherlands???


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Mar 15, 2008)

logical-dude it does do an update for the game but you don't get the dupe channels if you use that ppf patch


----------



## adamska23 (Mar 15, 2008)

Tried the ppf patch on a pal console with d2pro. It didnt work for me, it loads fine but it freeze after the first loading screen with a white screen.


----------



## snakeman (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a problem thats making me go crazy. I downloaded wiizard's brawl, burnt it on 2.4x on a Verbatim DL and on Philips DL. The game starts but after the beginning loading is done, I get an error saying could not read disk, read manual, both DL's gave me the same message and they both are in great condition obviously. Anyone got any ideas why this is happening.


----------



## The Mole (Mar 15, 2008)

I am quite new to this all, could not bare to wait months for the PAL release.

Do i need to be worried about the update on the disc or is it safe to update (i don't want to brick my Wii).

I have dupe channels from playing the Japanese version will this create another set?

Cheers for any help


----------



## fatterdude2000 (Mar 15, 2008)

adamska23 I had same problem. change wii settings to 50hz then start the game. Movie sound is choppy but hopefully you can then go to game options and switch deflicker OFF. Exit game and go back to wii settings and change them to 60hz and try again... least that worked for me with rgb cable and got me past the white screen

snakeman what chip you got. I had same problem with wiikey before I upped it to 1.9g. If not then maybe you gotta set layer break (or not depending on how your burnt the ones you already tested. I heard anything other than wiikey has to have layer break set)


----------



## etkelley (Mar 16, 2008)

Alright, it reads it in the Wii Menu, but when I go to play it, it gives me an "Unauthorized device detected." Can anyone help?

NTSC Wii, 3.1 U
Wiikey 1.9g
Verbatim DVD+R DL, burned in Nero
Dupe Jap channels from playing JAP Brawl
Unauthorized device detected


----------



## nirslsk (Mar 16, 2008)

US Wii 3.2U
D2Pro
tried two different burners: Pioneer DVR-112 (internal) and Sony DRX-840U (external)
ImgBurn with Verbatim DVD+R DL tried different burning speeds, 2.4x, 4x and MAX (which defaulted to 4x)

without layerbreak the game freezes with a white screen during loading.
with layerbreak the game loads and plays, but i get a read error (green text on light green background) every 20-30 minutes. any idea what i might be doing wrong? i'm thinking of trying ritek next, but somehow i doubt it'll make a difference..


----------



## adamska23 (Mar 16, 2008)

fatterdude2000 said:


> adamska23 I had same problem. change wii settings to 50hz then start the game. Movie sound is choppy but hopefully you can then go to game options and switch deflicker OFF. Exit game and go back to wii settings and change them to 60hz and try again... least that worked for me with rgb cable and got me past the white screen
> 
> Yeah i just tried it but its still freezing on the white screen.


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Mar 16, 2008)

Ok, so what's the final word on layerbreak for those of us with NTSC/Wiikey consoles?  Does it have to be manually set or can we just burn it?


----------



## zeph (Mar 16, 2008)

1.9g wiikey NTSC wii, I burned and played it fine but i can't get past the research level in the subspace emissary, just turns into a black screen. only problem ive had other than the occasional could not read disc error


----------



## Torup (Mar 17, 2008)

Used a RIDATA DVD+ with an old GSA-4167B . No custom layer break (Wiikey 1.9g) . Removed the error #001. Worked fine, tested all subspace videos (I've completed it with the DVD5 rip) and no problems so far. Game runs fine in other parts.

Will test tomorrow to see if all levels in subspace are ok.

Awesome game. I've read a lot of people complain about Subspace but, for me, it surpassed my (high) expectatives.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 17, 2008)

nirslsk said:
			
		

> US Wii 3.2U
> D2Pro
> tried two different burners: Pioneer DVR-112 (internal) and Sony DRX-840U (external)
> ImgBurn with Verbatim DVD+R DL tried different burning speeds, 2.4x, 4x and MAX (which defaulted to 4x)
> ...


I burned it on a verbatim dl dvd without setting any layerbreak and it works just fine.....

You sure you didn't have any apps open during the burn?


----------



## nirslsk (Mar 17, 2008)

yeah, i had nothing open at the time. but just in case i tried burning another copy without layerbreak just now, same issue. oh well, i guess i have a funky wii drive and/or d2pro installation...


----------



## nirslsk (Mar 21, 2008)

weirdest thing, i got the update today that's supposed to prep your wii for wiiware, put one of the six copies i burnt of SSBB (all of which gave me a read error every couple of levels) at random and played through a good seven or eight levels for about three hours without any problem. maybe nintendo included something in the update to address some of the issues people have been having with the game. my retail copy is arriving from amazon tomorrow so it's good to know i probably won't have any of the issues i had with the backups before the update.


----------



## champ2131 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just so you guys know, Wiikey Version 1.9s is out


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 3, 2008)

the game finally works on my wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 yay! I had the dvd5 version but its so much nicer to actually have all the cutscenes.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 6, 2008)

Sebacestmoi said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I've got a question.
> I've got a JAP Wii with update 3.2J.
> I've got a Wiikey with update 1.9s.
> ...


Both versions should work, the USA one will give you Dual Channels however.


----------



## Shadowhunta (May 10, 2008)

Hello all i'm new to this,i'm getting my PAL launch Wii chipped shortly with the wiikey and i was just curious,how do i go about burning this properly for use?
will i need a DL dvd?
Do i just burn it,then play? (i only ask this as i notice that the 1.9s update for the wiikey addresses the SSBB problem,does this mean that its now as simplae as juts burning the release to a DL disc and playing? or do i need to use brickblocker and region frii?)

Thanks for any help


----------



## isaac52 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pikachu025 said:
			
		

> Sebacestmoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same exact problem as him, except I ALREADY BOUGHT IT AND IT DOESN'T WORK!
I have a legit USA copy.
a burned JAP copy on DVD+RW, and DVD-R, and neither work.


----------



## Nerdii (May 29, 2009)

bumpity bumpy bump!!


----------



## laerun (Sep 10, 2009)

I burned smash bros with my laptop Pioneer burner using a TDK DL+R disk and it works just like the orginal. No issues whatsoever. All this crap about using only verbitan disk is false.


----------

